# The beginning of the end for freeShop - first party titles no longer downloadable



## Ryccardo (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for writing the hopefully homepage-quality post I didn't want to write (I almost asked Chary) 
(and for calling me reputable)


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey nice, I was gonna write one of these when the whole of Freeshop/Villain3ds/etc were all dead 100%, but I'll go ahead and front page this.


----------



## Vieela (Aug 9, 2018)

Press F(reeshop) to pay respects guys.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 9, 2018)

RIP Freeshop you will be missed. Were in dark times now.


----------



## APartOfMe (Aug 9, 2018)

RIP Freeshop. At least we can still use FBI to install files


----------



## Chary (Aug 9, 2018)

Freeshop shouldn't have existed.

Ever. This was one of the biggest failures on Nintendo's part. I'm glad this tool existed, though. The ease of what Freeshop offered was revolutionary. RIP.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 9, 2018)

NOO too bad! Why here? Why now? Whhhhhyyyyy?????


----------



## brunocar (Aug 9, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> RIP Freeshop you will be missed. Were in dark times now.


lol its not that bad, its just like every other hacked console ever now


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 9, 2018)

revolutionary in making piracy too easy. It brought some of the worst people out, the lazy pirates. I am happy Nintendo is shutting this down, because it means everyone who wants to pirate has to put in the effort to do so.


----------



## warmo161 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nooo, how am I i going to get my games i love that are so obscure its nearly impossible to get anywhere else??!


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 9, 2018)

Chary said:


> Freeshop shouldn't have existed.
> 
> Ever. This was one of the biggest failures on Nintendo's part. I'm glad this tool existed, though. The ease of what Freeshop offered was revolutionary. RIP.


Perhaps the funniest part of your post is that nobody had the idea in the Wii/DSi days (for which it's still viable to date)


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 9, 2018)

warmo161 said:


> Nooo, how am I i going to get my games i love that are so obscure its nearly impossible to get anywhere else??!


Right? This is worse than when they shut down Miiverse...
Dont judge me just because I actually used that 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ryccardo said:


> Perhaps the funniest part of your post is that nobody had the idea in the Wii/DSi days (for which it's still viable to date)


Well, there wasn't really much profit then...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2018)

Good work to Nintendo


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 9, 2018)

brunocar said:


> lol its not that bad, its just like every other hacked console ever now



I guess your right. I just got so used to using it. I used my 3ds more than my other hacked systems. I found it quite convenient.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nintendo really is doubling down their efforts to stop piracy of ALL their IP.  What's amazing to me is that their effort will be in vain. New methods and new sites will willingly popup. And Nintendo can't play the cat and mouse game forever.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 9, 2018)

Did they fix Wii U eshop too?


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Aug 9, 2018)

It's been blow after blow this week for Piracy. Oh well, at least I'm prepared for this.


DarthDub said:


> Did they fix Wii U eshop too?


Nah, Wii U is still all open download, I doubt they care enough to update that because that'd mean updating the Wii U and that's like, the biggest waste of effort and money ever at this point.


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 9, 2018)

CheatFreak47 said:


> It's been blow after blow this week for Piracy. Oh well, at least I'm prepared for this.
> 
> Nah, Wii U is still all open download, I doubt they care enough to update that because that'd mean updating the Wii U and that's like, the biggest waste of effort and moYney ever at this point.


Yet another middle finger to the 15 million Wii U owners..


----------



## gamecaptor (Aug 9, 2018)

The end is nigh!

So back to the old school days of someone buys a game, converts it to a .cia and distributes it out to the masses.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2018)

I was just about to say, "They protected their own stuff, but left everyone else high and dry?", but then I saw that it SHOULD be rolling out to others soon.

Still, end of an (particularly unique) era of piracy.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 9, 2018)

> At this time, it seems only first-party Nintendo titles are affected, but it's probable that these changes will begin rolling out to all 3DS titles on the Nintendo CDN over time.


That's kind of odd. I'm sure it'll roll out to everyone else's over time, but for now, I wonder why they chose to only block theirs.  

Edit: The titlekeys site is parked! Heh, it really is the end of an era.


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 9, 2018)

CheatFreak47 said:


> Nah, Wii U is still all open download, I doubt they care enough to update that because that'd mean updating the Wii U and that's like, the biggest waste of effort and money ever at this point.


It's worse: it would mean admitting they really made that console...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CeeDee said:


> That's kind of odd. I'm sure it'll roll out to everyone else's over time, but for now, I wonder why they chose to only block theirs.


I bet they're doing it manually (after all, the same server hosts system titles and/or other consoles) and they just had to start somewhere (and knowing that most people buy Nintendo for 1st and 2nd party...)

Maybe, albeit unlikely, there could be some contract formality where they can't "change the way eShop titles are distributed" without some warning or confirmation by the authors?


----------



## NFates (Aug 9, 2018)

gamecaptor said:


> The end is nigh!
> 
> So back to the old school days of someone buys a game, converts it to a .cia and distributes it out to the masses.



It's similar to freeShop that way, but instead of dumping files you dump the whole game. Heh.


----------



## soplaytk (Aug 9, 2018)

wait so im gonna banned i installed mario kart 7 like 5 or 6 days ago what should i do


----------



## NFates (Aug 9, 2018)

soplaytk said:


> wait so im gonna banned i installed mario kart 7 like 5 or 6 days ago what should i do


Calm down, install through .cia, acknowledge that you might or might not get banned and enjoy the ride.


----------



## gamecaptor (Aug 9, 2018)

NFates said:


> It's similar to freeShop that way, but instead of dumping files you dump the whole game. Heh.



With GodMode9 this is very easy!


----------



## soplaytk (Aug 9, 2018)

NFates said:


> Calm down, install through .cia, acknowledge that you might or might not get banned and enjoy the ride.


u mean like through fbi


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 9, 2018)

soplaytk said:


> u mean like through fbi


FBI is just one of the title managers for the 3DS, and just saying "install through FBI" is ambiguous (as FBI 2 also supports installing from CDN)


----------



## soplaytk (Aug 9, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> FBI is just one of the title managers for the 3DS, and just saying "install through FBI" is ambiguous (as FBI 2 also supports installing from CDN)


so im screwed right i should  just delete all my games cuse those the only games i have


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 9, 2018)

soplaytk said:


> so im screwed right i should  just delete all my games cuse those the only games i have


You do not have to delete anything, just understand that you will not be able to redownload non-original games from Nintendo servers (on console or otherwise)


----------



## soplaytk (Aug 9, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> You do not have to delete anything, just understand that you will not be able to redownload non-original games from Nintendo servers (on console or otherwise)


oh ok


----------



## foxtochop (Aug 9, 2018)

soplaytk said:


> so im screwed right i should  just delete all my games cuse those the only games i have


You are very far from screwed. I also installed games through freeshop. Nintendo is not looking for people who once downloaded via freeshop. Nintendo now is just blocking non-eShop accesses to its CDN.

If you don't want to get banned install through cia files and avoid going online.

If you want to can play online, but remember: don't cheat. Although, there's a very tiny risk to play cias online without cheating.

But if you wan't to cheat online prepare for an instaban.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Aug 9, 2018)

The only thing this change is downloading from freeShop in the future. At this time Nintendo is only checking tickets when you attempt to download a title from the eShop. If you use freeShop or a CDN downloader it doesn't do this handshake and thus you are denied access to the content (a 403 forbidden error).

FreeShop does attempt this handshake on 11.8 though when using sleep download because Sleep Download goes through NIM to fetch the title, and that's likely the only thing you can do that may result in a ban! (though there is no evidence that any bans have happened due to this, yet.)

Regardless, freeShop appears to be down right now anyway due to a particular domain name being parked, and maybe that's for the best, frankly. I think it's long past time for this to end.


----------



## soplaytk (Aug 9, 2018)

ok cool thanks im glad i have my mario kart 7 and pokemon ultra sun im fine i just cant go online on them forever right


----------



## kingaz (Aug 9, 2018)

ihaveamac said:


> revolutionary in making piracy too easy. It brought some of the worst people out, the lazy pirates. I am happy Nintendo is shutting this down, because it means everyone who wants to pirate has to put in the effort to do so.



Completely true, but the upshot of Freeshop was that it punished Nintendo for their ass-backwards approach to digital distribution. I can think of no better way to drag Nintendo into the 21st century than having their own servers giving away their stuff for free.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Aug 9, 2018)

but like, cant we still fall back on that iso site and whatnot?


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Aug 9, 2018)

Sketchy1 said:


> but like, cant we still fall back on that iso site and whatnot?


Sure can!



soplaytk said:


> ok cool thanks im glad i have my mario kart 7 and pokemon ultra sun im fine i just cant go online on them forever right


You can even go online with them, just don't cheat online and you'll be fine.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Aug 9, 2018)

CheatFreak47 said:


> Sure can!


yOuR mOvE NiNtEnDo

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

kinda makes me wonder why they did this now though. like, why not 3 years ago when this would have actually mattered?


----------



## ItsKipz (Aug 9, 2018)

Nintendo is really stepping up their anti-piracy game - and that's a good thing, they can apply what they're learning to anti-cheat and stuff like that.


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 9, 2018)

Sketchy1 said:


> kinda makes me wonder why they did this now though. like, why not 3 years ago when this would have actually mattered?


1- as you can see from the recent posts, a sufficiently large number of people still hasn't learned that, if a common euphemism for piracy is "backups", they should have backed up games they were interested in ASAP and in multiple accessible copies

2- it was the only way they could really stop Freeshop and friends (unlike with their previous attempt of a bogus copyright infringement claim on a logo [which has not been proven in court to be sufficiently creative to be copyrightable], added by makerom which by absolute coincidence wasn't even remotely complained at)

3- my conspiracy theory of the hour is that an overzealous dmca bot resulted in a notification being sent to Nintendo for distributing copyrighted games


----------



## foxtochop (Aug 9, 2018)

ihaveamac said:


> revolutionary in making piracy too easy. It brought some of the worst people out, the lazy**** pirates. I am happy Nintendo is shutting this down, because it means everyone who wants to pirate has to put in the effort to do so.



This is the effort that people have to put now: Install CFW, install FBI, getting a cia from the web, installing it through FBI.

With Xenoblade Chronicles as an example, a huge game, what I said could take 2-3 hours.



Nintendo just blocked the easy comfy and savage way of getting them: through FreeShop. And with savage I'm referring of exposing such a ****lazy server and system in which it only takes to get the title keys to do so. And Nintendo (we're talking about Nintendo, serious business) took almost a decade IIRC in blocking those accesses with the most of all them basic fixes for a server: just f*cking verifying the download with tokens. Translated: doing a fix server-side. Which obviously cannot be broken by anyone in any way. It took them decades.


Let's see how much they take to fix this one: telling the diference between a purchased cartridge and a .cia installed game through FBI.



Thank you FreeShop, without you Nintendo would have never fixed its goofy-ass server from such a basic and easily laughable glory-hole.


----------



## SkittleDash (Aug 9, 2018)

Well, it was fun while it lasted. Never know, a workaround may come. Anything is possible if you set your mind to it!


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 9, 2018)

foxtochop said:


> Let's see how much they take to fix this one: telling the diference between a purchased cartridge and a .cia installed game through FBI.


They already can - physical games (and accurate backups thereof) have a serial number (part of the so-called private header) which is used in online multiplayer, installed titles (from any source) don't


----------



## foxtochop (Aug 9, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> They already can - physical games (and accurate backups thereof) have a serial number (part of the so-called private header) which is used in online multiplayer, installed titles (from any source) don't


Then explain to me the recommendation I read here the most: "Going online is safe while you do not cheat".

If they can do this server-side fix, why don't just automatically checking if a game has this private header and, if it doesn't then deny online access?

What about the people who buy cartridges and backup them through godmode9? A cia backup of a cartridge is seen as a pirated game by Nintendo?


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 9, 2018)

foxtochop said:


> If they can do this server-side fix, why don't just automatically checking if a game has this private header and, if it doesn't then deny online access?


They do, for physical games (ie flashcards running .3ds files with no header)



foxtochop said:


> A cia backup of a cartridge is seen as a pirated game by Nintendo?


It's seen as a digital game, for the purposes of multiplayer - they can't know anything else
Of course it doesn't have a valid titlekey (which automatically disqualifies it from being an original ticket, even before ticket signature is considered) - but that's a problem for trying to (re)download it, not for trying to play it online


----------



## shanefromoz (Aug 9, 2018)

Give it a few weeks and there will be something new out that can download games.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2018)

Well I did kind of call this


Lilith Valentine said:


> Nintendo would have to completely rework the entire eShop system for the 3DS and setup a method (such as a required membership) in order to make it work. Nintendo has to be the one to break and it will have to cost them money to do so. Nintendo may have invested some money into the rest update, but a major overhaul of the 3DS eShop might not be something they are looking to invest into.


Nintendo did have to rework the eShop in order break freeShop, which is what they just did. I am actually shocked considering how much money this must have cost them to do for a system that should be EOL.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 9, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Nintendo did have to rework the eShop in order break freeShop, which is what they just did. I am actually shocked considering how much money this must have cost them to do for a system that should be EOL.


Probably not a whole lot, it's a system that still has a large user base and still makes them tons of money (part of the reason they haven't completely dropped it yet)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2018)

Installing an old version of NIM doesn't even fix freeShop.

It's (likely) a server-side fix.

Rest in pieces, freeShop


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2018)

ihaveamac said:


> Probably not a whole lot, it's a system that still has a large user base and still makes them tons of money (part of the reason they haven't completely dropped it yet)


True, true.
Honestly I am more shocked by how much has happened in the past couple of weeks. Considering how little attention the system was getting, it seemed safe to call it dead. We we're bamboozled.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2018)

shoutouts to the person who uploaded the _entire fucking cia_ for captain toad on titledb


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2018)

half a year ago i download all 3ds games i wanted to my pc as cia format from eshop (over 200 titles) cuz it was pianfully long to download them directly from eshop using the 3ds (500 kb\sec on the new 3ds). so except warioware gold i have pretty much all the games i wanted. don't remember the name of the software i used but it's usless now anyway.


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 9, 2018)

Deck of Noobs said:


> Installing an old version of NIM doesn't even fix freeShop.
> 
> It's (likely) a server-side fix.
> 
> Rest in pieces, freeShop


2 - It is

1 - Freeshop never depended on the NIM service, unless you're talking about the (relatively recently added) Spotpass background downloads feature, neither did every other unofficial title downloader


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 9, 2018)

fck u ninty ....sorry i had to do this


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 9, 2018)

Deck of Noobs said:


> shoutouts to the person who uploaded the _entire fucking cia_ for captain toad on titledb


what ?


----------



## VitaType (Aug 9, 2018)

warmo161 said:


> Nooo, how am I i going to get my games i love that are so obscure its nearly impossible to get anywhere else??!


Obscure hard to get games like that kind of games normaly made by a very small teams with very tight budget? I think you can get most of them from Nintendos eShop. They want you to pay abit for the access on a per game basis, but they're actually very fair priced normaly.


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Aug 9, 2018)

Please someone reply to my question. What would happen to those who didn’t update to 11.8?


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 9, 2018)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> Please someone reply to my question. What would happen to those who didn’t update to 11.8?


This is a server-side change, so staying on <11.8 won't change anything


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2018)

I truly hope that Nintendo's efforts were useless in the long run. While Nintendo does in fact develop amazing games and systems (for the most part), its constant middle-fingering attitude annoys many gamers worldwide, including me. I'm still salty about Emuparadise.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2018)

Freeshop should never have existed indeed.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 9, 2018)

At least we can still do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## raphamotta (Aug 9, 2018)

Does 11.7 still works?


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 9, 2018)

raphamotta said:


> Does 11.7 still works?


nope. it's server side.


----------



## DKB (Aug 9, 2018)

I always downloaded from websites (CIAs), I always found Freeshop too damn slow to download from. Shame this happened though.


----------



## BhenBen_85 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi guys ,is it ok if I downloaded games from anywebsite then update the game through eshop?


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 9, 2018)

Nintendo you fools, now you've opened up one more space within my 300 title limit to install another .cia


----------



## Axmand (Aug 10, 2018)

No big deal IMO, because in due time someone will release a "new" Freeshop and they gonna start over...


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 10, 2018)

Axmand said:


> No big deal IMO, because in due time someone will release a "new" Freeshop and they gonna start over...


Not going to happen unless someone feels like paying for separate hosting a similar service, which is unlikely. There is no workaround this new ticket check.


----------



## Axmand (Aug 10, 2018)

ihaveamac said:


> Not going to happen *UNLESS* someone feels like paying for separate hosting a similar service, which is unlikely. There is no workaround this new ticket check.



Yet it can still happend...


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 10, 2018)

Axmand said:


> Yet it can still happend...


No, it won't happen... the cdn requires a legitimate ticket that you would get after purchasing a game in the eShop. The ticket is signed by Nintendo and unique to your NNID and console. This is a server-side change, and therefore system version won't change anything.


----------



## nolimits59 (Aug 10, 2018)

back to socketpunch and FBI then !


----------



## lisreal2401 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Perhaps the funniest part of your post is that nobody had the idea in the Wii/DSi days (for which it's still viable to date)


Fake shop channel existed in 2011 thereabouts after I entertained if it was possible.

It was POC'd but never released, since how bad it could have been.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Aug 10, 2018)

gamecaptor said:


> The end is nigh!
> 
> So back to the old school days of someone buys a game, converts it to a .cia and distributes it out to the masses.


Or be even more old school and use flashcarts, I mean cart dumps don't use title keys as it is.


----------



## NFates (Aug 10, 2018)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> Or be even more old school and use flashcarts, I mean cart dumps don't use title keys as it is.



Or even more old school and forget what a videogame is! /s

Not many people are going to buy flashcards, just some scared newbies that don't want to get banned or something.


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 10, 2018)

Deck of Noobs said:


> shoutouts to the person who uploaded the _entire fucking cia_ for captain toad on titledb


saw that the other day XD


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Aug 10, 2018)

NFates said:


> Or even more old school and forget what a videogame is! /s
> 
> Not many people are going to buy flashcards, just some scared newbies that don't want to get banned or something.


I merely was just throwing suggestions, I wasn't really big on the whole freeshop stuff anyways so it's all "meh" to me.


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2018)

Eh, who cares? You can still download and install games like you used to BEFORE freeShop existed. Not that big of a deal, not sure why some people are very upset about this.


----------



## TheZander (Aug 10, 2018)

Hold on there was an app that let you download games for free? Why the hell would they make that.


----------



## Daniel72 (Aug 10, 2018)

lol bye


----------



## MushGuy (Aug 10, 2018)

So, will downloading through FBI be no longer possible?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2018)

Wow, Nintendo is really putting effort into securing their eshop.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MushGuy said:


> So, will downloading through FBI be no longer possible?


Has it been before? Never heard of this being possible.


----------



## nero99 (Aug 10, 2018)

It’s slmost like people forgot about .cia installs


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 10, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> Eh, who cares? You can still download and install games like you used to BEFORE freeShop existed. Not that big of a deal, not sure why some people are very upset about this.


I bet a non-insignificant number or 3DS modders only hopped on after the promise of EASY and Fr33 G4m3z (especially since for large streaks of time before ntrboothax, the only options on the newest versions were hardmod or DSiware transfer, both have some non-trivial requirements and both are annoying to people with an attention span/effort unfit for manually finding downloads)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> Has it been before? Never heard of this before.


Since a decent number of FBI2 versions, you could go to Tickets, click on a ticket without contents installed (displayed in red), and select to download and install the software (and you can install a ticket via a QR link, a service the titlekey site provides)


----------



## PvD79 (Aug 10, 2018)

Checked for hell of it and titlekeys is gone. That means no wiiU either evidently...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> I bet a non-insignificant number or 3DS modders only hopped on after the promise of EASY and Fr33 G4m3z (especially since for large streaks of time before ntrboothax, the only options on the newest versions were hardmod or DSiware transfer, both have some non-trivial requirements and both are annoying to people with an attention span/effort unfit for manually finding downloads)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I see, thank you. I only ever use the FBI installer for my CIA files and the Dragonquest 11 seed that was missing.


----------



## Queen of SoS (Aug 10, 2018)

Well I mean most people already downloaded the games that wanted... so I don’t really see a problem here. Nintendo is wayyy too late with this.


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Aug 10, 2018)

People expected piracy to be extremely easy. Personally I don't get why people should really be upset about it, we all know pirating is wrong, there is no legit or right reason to pirate in the first place. Preservation isn't a good enough reason, saying "there was no demo so I pirated to test it out" isn't a good reason as you could always watch a review on YouTube, ask a friend to borrow his/hers, etc. this is breaking Nintendo's copyright any which way you look. If anything people should be fine with the fact this is dead,  Nintendo is doing what they feel is best for their systems and games. They could have made it so if we downloaded pirated software we would be banned instantly, but no they took the more lenient route and made it so you couldn't download the software instead without bans (basically the whole outcome could have been much worse). I may not agree with Nintendo or quite a few other companies for their actions 24/7, but I don't disagree with an action like this. What goes on the internet stays on the internet of course, people will always find loopholes or ways around situations like this. The point is nobody really is allowed to fuss about something like piracy, you had your fun run, now it's time for a change. Even if Nintendo has more than enough money to survive a wave of piracy or two (or even if it was millions of waves), doesn't make it right for any of us to pirate.

I am pretty sure this will cause a lot of uproar with some people, personally I really don't care, you can't argue with the truth. As I stated though people find loopholes, so even still there isn't a reason to fuss, you have other methods.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 10, 2018)

Eh. This only makes it somewhat more inconvenient.


----------



## Daniel72 (Aug 10, 2018)

Idk why but I'm kinda happy that it died lol


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Aug 10, 2018)

samcambolt270 said:


> ending a statement of opinion with "you can't argue with the truth" is incredibly pretentious.


Would it make it right for someone to pirate software or a game you made? You sure as hell wouldn't be happy about it, you would do what you feel is right for your software or game. As I said above, I "personally" don't get why people are upset about it, however my statements on piracy as a whole isn't opinionated at all, it's true facts that have been around for years, people just choose to ignore it for personal gain.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 10, 2018)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> Would it make it right for someone to pirate software or a game you made? You sure as hell wouldn't be happy about it, you would do what you feel is right for your software or game. As I said above, I "personally" don't get why people are upset about it, however my statements on piracy as a whole isn't opinionated at all, it's true facts that have been around for years, people just choose to ignore it for personal gain.


I don't think you understand. I'm not taking a side, I'm saying that you stating an opinion and saying that it's simply fact, and all other opinions are simply wrong because they oppose your opinion is pretentious. its a pretty simple concept to understand.


----------



## nWo (Aug 10, 2018)

No more kidding around, uh?


----------



## WaluigiMan (Aug 10, 2018)

lol i didnt even use freeshop anymore good thing  that there is still _that iso site_


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2018)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> saying "there was no demo so I pirated to test it out" isn't a good reason as you could always watch a review on YouTube



It's easier to try a game yourself than watch someone else play it. Maybe they suck and make the game look bad and you miss out on a great game. Maybe they're really good but when you play it yourself you suck and you don't enjoy it.



DeadSkullzJr said:


> ask a friend to borrow his/hers



And then just not buy the game because you have a friend who can lend you their game until you're done with it? Or sell you their copy? Or buy it used from someone else who is also finished with it?

Nintendo still doesn't make any money from any of this. You might as well pirate then as it's less of a hassle. Many people own games legitimately that they otherwise would not have even considered getting simply because they pirated them and enjoyed them.


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 10, 2018)

As some people have already said, it should never have existed in the first place.  I'm glad Nintendo finally woke up.  Piracy should never be that easy.  I mean, common!  It's just normal to put in some efforts to get your warez.  Not to mention that it screwed up the scene groups too, as they probably thought it useless to release stuff that everybody and their mothers could get without breaking a sweat.  At long last, we come back to normal piracy!


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2018)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> Would it make it right for someone to pirate software or a game you made? You sure as hell wouldn't be happy about it, you would do what you feel is right for your software or game. As I said above, I "personally" don't get why people are upset about it, however my statements on piracy as a whole isn't opinionated at all, it's true facts that have been around for years, people just choose to ignore it for personal gain.



Idk about you, but if I made a game and people pirated it I'd be happy because that means my game doesn't suck and it's worth pirating. Those people will then tell their friends about it and it will continue to spread. Piracy will thus give my game exposure and generate sales from the people who genuinely enjoyed the game and ended up purchasing it.


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Aug 10, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> It's easier to try a game yourself than watch someone else play it. Maybe they suck and make the game look bad and you miss out on a great game. Maybe they're really good but when you play it yourself you suck and you don't enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And then just not buy the game because you have a friend who can lend you their game until you're done with it? Or sell you their copy? Or buy it used from someone else who is also finished with it?*
Uh no?? Why not play a little of your friends game, if you like it, then you buy your own copy. I mean people used to do that a lot back then, why can't they do that now? What you said above doesn't make sense, NOBODY I know does it like what you said.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 10, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> Idk about you, but if I made a game and people pirated it I'd be happy because that means my game doesn't suck and it's worth pirating. Those people will then tell their friends about it and it will continue to spread. Piracy will thus give my game exposure and generate sales from the people who genuinely enjoyed the game and ended up purchasing it.


see, this guy (sonicrings, whom I quoted) knows what i mean, DeadSkullzJr. there are so many other opinions, and while your opinion is completely valid (if not a bit pretentious in its conveyance) it is not "fact".


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Aug 10, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> Idk about you, but if I made a game and people pirated it I'd be happy because that means my game doesn't suck and it's worth pirating. Those people will then tell their friends about it and it will continue to spread. Piracy will thus give my game exposure and generate sales from the people who genuinely enjoyed the game and ended up purchasing it.


Sure maybe if it's a game you aren't continuously developing, but what if it was, you lose the money needed for development, your tools, etc.


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2018)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> Why not play a little of your friends game, if you like it, then you buy your own copy.


Why would you buy a copy of a game that you can already play? You're saying that's the case when you pirate but for some reason you're pretending that's not an option when borrowing a game..



DeadSkullzJr said:


> Sure maybe if it's a game you aren't continuously developing, but what if it was, you lose the money needed for development, your tools, etc.


Exposure is exposure. The more you have, the more sales you will generate. Make a good game, people will buy.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 10, 2018)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> NOBODY I know does it like what you said.


because apparently if all the people specifically that you specifically know DON'T do something, that means all the people that do are bad. You do realize that pirating a game is literally no different than getting it used second hand or not buying it at all, right? Just because a person pirates a game doesnt mean they were going to ever buy it...


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2018)

samcambolt270 said:


> because apparently if all the people specifically that you specifically know DON'T do something, that means all the people that do are bad. You do realize that pirating a game is literally no different than getting it used second hand or not buying it at all, right? Just because a person pirates a game doesnt mean they were going to ever buy it...


Exactly lol, and buying used is in fact perceived to be worse imo because someone else actually makes money off of it, not to mention promotes it as a better alternative to buying a game new by offering a cheaper price. Nintendo still doesn't see a cent so why isn't that white knight bashing used game sales?


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 10, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> Exactly lol, and buying used is in fact perceived to be worse imo because someone else actually makes money off of it, not to mention promotes it as a better alternative to buying a game new by offering a cheaper price.


As a person whose only option for buying games is the used market, and someone who knows that the used market gets games into the hands of people who want them from teh people who don't and gets exposure for lesser know gems, I can say that the used market is overall (at least when its not from gamestop) a positive thing.


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Aug 10, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> Why would you buy a copy of a game that you can already play? You're saying that's the case when you pirate but for some reason you're pretending that's not an option when borrowing a game..
> 
> 
> Exposure is exposure. The more you have, the more sales you will generate. Make a good game, people will buy.





sonicrings said:


> Why would you buy a copy of a game that you can already play? You're saying that's the case when you pirate but for some reason you're pretending that's not an option when borrowing a game..
> 
> 
> Exposure is exposure. The more you have, the more sales you will generate. Make a good game, people will buy.


*you're pretending that's not an option when borrowing a game*
If you are implying that borrowing a friend's game is equivalent to pirating then you have your P's and Q's backwards. Pirating is STEALING, borrowing and stealing are two different things, when you borrow something you only have it for the short time you mess with it before returning to the rightful owner.


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2018)

samcambolt270 said:


> As a person whose only option for buying games is the used market, and someone who knows that the used market gets games into the hands of people who want them from teh people who don't and gets exposure for lesser know gems, I can say that the used market is overall (at least when its not from gamestop) a positive thing.


I meant worse in terms of DeadSkullzJr's argument that Nintendo isn't making money or whatever lol


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 10, 2018)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> *you're pretending that's not an option when borrowing a game*
> If you are implying that borrowing a friend's game is equivalent to pirating then you have your P's and Q's backwards. Pirating is STEALING, borrowing and stealing are two different things, when you borrow something you only have it for the short time you mess with it before returning to the rightful owner.


I guess you didn't read my post. buying used IS equivilant to piracy. either way, the dev gets nothing. just because one is legal and one isnt doesnt make them inherently different.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 10, 2018)

What a shame... instead of focusing on producing content that is not Smash they keep on investing in anti-piracy. Great.


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2018)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> *you're pretending that's not an option when borrowing a game*
> If you are implying that borrowing a friend's game is equivalent to pirating then you have your P's and Q's backwards. Pirating is STEALING, borrowing and stealing are two different things, when you borrow something you only have it for the short time you mess with it before returning to the rightful owner.


Why do you quote me and then copy my quoted message again? And please stop pretending like you don't understand my argument, I'm not going to repeat myself for you lol.


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Aug 10, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> Why do you quote me and then copy my quoted message again? And please stop pretending like you don't understand my argument, I'm not going to repeat myself for you lol.


I honestly don't understand, you want me to lie and say I do?


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 10, 2018)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> I honestly don't understand, you want me to lie and say I do?


Ok, lets make this super easy to understand for you.
Borrow from friends, zero dollars go to devs.
Pirate game: Zero dollars go to dev.
Pirating a game and borrowing one from a friend is in every way still playing a game you didnt pay for and providing no benefit to the dev. as I said before, just because one thing is legal and the other isnt doesnt make them different.


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Aug 10, 2018)

samcambolt270 said:


> I guess you didn't read my post. buying used IS equivilant to piracy. either way, the dev gets nothing. just because one is legal and one isnt doesnt make them inherently different.


When it comes to buying used games, sure the company doesn't really profit at all, however you still aren't getting hundreds of games with a click of a button, even if you were to get a game for free from a friend he or she probably doesn't have the entire 3DS collection to give away for free. With piracy you can get every single game ever released practically instantly, all you need is a big enough hard drive and good download speeds. So even if the devs don't profit either way, you are getting hundreds if not thousands of games for free in a matter of a few minutes or hours (depends if you download in bulk or not), that is what makes it wrong.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Aug 10, 2018)

You guys can bicker about the short term legality. What I'm more worried about is the long term preservation of the 3DS library for future retro gamers.

Actions have both negative and positive consequences depending who it affects.


----------



## weatMod (Aug 10, 2018)

DKB said:


> I always downloaded from websites (CIAs), I always found Freeshop too damn slow to download from. Shame this happened though.


it was good if you wanted to quickly try out a game 
and for being able to change games on the fly without needing a PC

figures this happens today, i just got my $9 128 GB sandisk micro SD  i bought on prime day    in my mailbox this morning


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Aug 10, 2018)

@sonicrings @DeadSkullzJr @samcambolt270
alright simmer down ya'll lol getting a bit away from the topic here

I agree with DeadSkullzJr to a degree, I think piracy is probably morally wrong on some level but, at the same time I see that it can also have positive effects in some cases and I think that while it's not morally justifiable, it's still reasonably acceptable to do since it's highly beneficial and very low risk, due to nobody really losing anything tangible.

Personally, I'm all about living life and getting away with as much as you can, as opposed to taking some ridiculous moral high road or something.

However, in spite of my Pro-Piracy lean, I think this- freeShop and other CDN downloading apps being killed off by Nintendo, is a good thing. The 3DS has been way too easy to pirate things for far too long and people have taken it for granted, to a degree that I find rather disgusting, frankly. It brought out some of the worst in so many people and It honestly made the 3DS scene in general less fun to be part of.

If there's one thing I'd like to end on, It has to be this: it is truly fucking rich that Nintendo, one of the most well established anti-piracy companies in the world, was so incompetent at developing their digital distribution platform that people were practically robbing them right in the open, right in front of them and all they did for over two years was sit there and watch. 

This is a company that is so anti-piracy that they maintain a blog online that looks like it's from 2003, that is still regularly updated with "things they are doing to combat piracy". And for over two years all they did to stop people pirating 3DS games *directly from them* was like, file a DMCA with github about a logo or some shit idk. Holy hell, that is funny.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 10, 2018)

DeadSkullzJr said:


> When it comes to buying used games, sure the company doesn't really profit at all, however you still aren't getting hundreds of games with a click of a button, even if you were to get a game for free from a friend he or she probably doesn't have the entire 3DS collection to give away for free. With piracy you can get every single game ever released practically instantly, all you need is a big enough hard drive and good download speeds. So even if the devs don't profit either way, you are getting hundreds if not thousands of games for free in a matter of a few minutes or hours (depends if you download in bulk or not), that is what makes it wrong.


You're just stating things you can do, and not describing why it's wrong. As we've explained, piracy is no different than buying used or borrowing. if you had the time and contacts, you could buy a used copy or borrow a copy of all those same games and not a dime would go to the devs in either case. not to mention, if you did pirate "every single game ever", you still wouldnt have bought all those games because no normal person even has that kind of money to do so, so the devs still don't lose a dime from it.


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2018)

weatMod said:


> it was good if you wanted to quickly try out a game
> and for being able to change games on the fly without needing a PC
> 
> figures this happens today, i just got my $9 128 GB sandisk micro SD  i bought on prime day    in my mailbox this morning


$9 for a 128GB micro SD seems like a scam to me haha


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 10, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> RIP Freeshop. At least we can still use FBI to install files



I agree


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 10, 2018)

nero99 said:


> It’s slmost like people forgot about .cia installs



Its just a small bummer to lose that extra level of convenience.  I had gotten used to no longer needing to pull my micro sd card in and out of my device.  Ah well, not too bothered by having to move back to the old but still quite simple method of .cia installations.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 10, 2018)

Debating whether to go through the process to get my n3DS unbanned at this point, with  it still being on 11.7 since I've just saw no point in taking an update that is so blatantly there to mess with people.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 10, 2018)

duffmmann said:


> Its just a small bummer to lose that extra level of convenience.  I had gotten used to no longer needing to pull my micro sd card in and out of my device.  Ah well, not too bothered by having to move back to the old but still quite simple method of .cia installations.



You still dont have to bother pulling out your SD card ... just FTP it across


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 10, 2018)

Does freeShop still work on older firmware versions?


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2018)

duffmmann said:


> Its just a small bummer to lose that extra level of convenience.  I had gotten used to no longer needing to pull my micro sd card in and out of my device.  Ah well, not too bothered by having to move back to the old but still quite simple method of .cia installations.


I bet people will start feeling nostalgic over .cia installs lol.

I personally never bothered with freeshop for large games because of how damn slow it was, I think it was actually faster to ftbrony the file onto my sd and then install with fbi. This was all so long ago.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Aug 10, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> $9 for a 128GB micro SD seems like a scam to me haha



The cheapest is $26 if you live in Amazon tax free state and buy something else to get teh $35 free shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F2YQR8F/ref=twister_B07G8743R1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



samcambolt270 said:


> You're just stating things you can do, and not describing why it's wrong. As we've explained, piracy is no different than buying used or borrowing. if you had the time and contacts, you could buy a used copy or borrow a copy of all those same games and not a dime would go to the devs in either case. not to mention, if you did, you still wouldnt have bought all those games because no normal person even has that kind of money to do so, so the devs still don't lose a dime from it.



I think @DeadSkullzJr was arguing from his point of view, that it's legally okay to borrow games from a friend or buy used from a game store because general society is okay with allowing both these options.

When it comes to copying digital property in this 21st century, piracy is harder to conceptualize because hard, physical goods weren't stolen. Downloading through freeShop was at the cost of Nintendo's finances upkeeping their servers and bandwidth.

Then again, Nintendo should have done a better securing their CDN server if they didn't want this to happen.

I suppose laws only matter if they're enforceable and whether one's morals are flexible. Right or wrong, this was the way things were.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 10, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> Debating whether to go through the process to get my n3DS unbanned at this point, with  it still being on 11.7 since I've just saw no point in taking an update that is so blatantly there to mess with people.



Yeah, whatever you do, avoid 11.8.  It's a different beast than the updates before it, allowing Nintendo to supposedly track the games you install in the same way it can track Switch games.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 10, 2018)

uiaad said:


> You still dont have to bother pulling out your SD card ... just FTP it across



Oh! And I can also go watch paint dry!  I've done this method and it is sooooo slow, way slower than .cia installing or even freeshop.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sonicrings said:


> I bet people will start feeling nostalgic over .cia installs lol.
> 
> I personally never bothered with freeshop for large games because of how damn slow it was, I think it was actually faster to ftbrony the file onto my sd and then install with fbi. This was all so long ago.



Nah, Freeshop was considerably faster than ftbrony.  And not much slower than .cia installs with less steps at that, and when you would install a lot at once while you went to sleep, you really couldn't do any better than the convenience of the freeshop.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 10, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Nintendo did have to rework the eShop in order break freeShop, which is what they just did. I am actually shocked considering how much money this must have cost them to do for a system that should be EOL.


The 3DS is too successful to be EOF just yet. They might even make yet another version of the console.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 10, 2018)

duffmmann said:


> Oh! And I can also go watch paint dry!  I've done this method and it is sooooo slow, way slower than .cia installing or even freeshop.



Never had a problem with it myself


----------



## weatMod (Aug 10, 2018)

sonicrings said:


> $9 for a 128GB micro SD seems like a scam to me haha


i will let you know  


Spoiler











well ,it was really like $24 but i had WF promotion $10 credit and browser add on promotion  $5 credit


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 10, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Never had a problem with it myself



It works, I have no problem with it in that regard, but its considerably slower than the other options. 
Frankly I hope we see the return of the short lived QR code .cia installations through FBI, I kinda forgot about them, because they only started to really be a thing right before Freeshop popped up.  It's a quicker way than FTP installs as well, and it has that same bonus of not needing to remove your micro sd card.


----------



## SonicRings (Aug 10, 2018)

weatMod said:


> i will let you know
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ah, that's a great deal then. If the speeds are good for phone use and the deal's valid in Canada you should totally pm it to me. As for a 3DS, you'll never have to worry about space again haha.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> The 3DS is too successful to be EOF just yet. They might even make yet another version of the console.


Do consider, 11.6 was released in January and they went complete radio silence from there. Nintendo's previous updates hinted heavily towards EOLing the system. With 11.7 only updating to be in compliance GDPR, it didn't seem like Nintendo really had much plans for the 3DS. 11.8 was not an expected update and then updating the eShop mechanics this late in the game was also not expected.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Aug 10, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Do consider, 11.6 was released in January and they went complete radio silence from there. Nintendo's previous updates hinted heavily towards EOLing the system. With 11.7 only updating to be in compliance GDPR, it didn't seem like Nintendo really had much plans for the 3DS. 11.8 was not an expected update and then updating the eShop mechanics this late in the game was also not expected.



Also consider that Nintendo announced a first party 3DS title to come out in 2019 at the beginning of this year.  They're sending mixed signals in regard to how they view the 3DS and its end of life to say the least.


----------



## FateForWindows (Aug 10, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Does freeShop still work on older firmware versions?


No.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 10, 2018)

FateForWindows said:


> No.



This answer is incorrect, I'm still on 11.6 and it still boots up properly and allows me to install 3rd party titles.  Soon third party titles will be blocked too, but right now only seems to be first party titles that can't be downloaded through the freeshop, and you don't need to be on the latest firmware to use it either.


----------



## mranonymous (Aug 10, 2018)

Aw damn. When I heard about this, I stocked up on all of the essentials. I can’t really think of anything else I need, but there will inevitably be something. 

The good thing is that, unlike Switch, there is a fast and reliable networking option with our PC’s so throwing CIA’s onto the SD card through WiFi is as efficient as pie.


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 10, 2018)

Now we will manually have to scavenge the internet in search  of the cia file.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 10, 2018)

duffmmann said:


> This answer is incorrect, I'm still on 11.6 and it still boots up properly and allows me to install 3rd party titles.  Soon third party titles will be blocked too, but right now only seems to be first party titles that can't be downloaded through the freeshop, and you don't need to be on the latest firmware to use it either.


The answer is correct in that it's not different from 11.8. It will work on latest just fine, for as long as all the titles are not protected. Once all of them are, it will not work on any version, due to server-side changes.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 10, 2018)

Rest in pepperonis.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 10, 2018)

dam, and freeshop was actually a little better then eshop when it came to speed of browsing through available titles :/


----------



## ferret7463 (Aug 10, 2018)

to be honest, i mostly play newly translated or hacked SNES, game Boy, NES, and GBA games on my Old 3DS XL. There were some 3DS titles i enjoyed (Super Robot Wars), but i just would find the roms and install them via FBI.


----------



## nolimits59 (Aug 10, 2018)

uiaad said:


> You still dont have to bother pulling out your SD card ... just FTP it across


Or socketpunch...


----------



## leathco (Aug 10, 2018)

So, other than the obvious problem of bandwidth, what is stopping someone from making a site hosting CIA files, and using an app like Freeshop to download and auto install them?  Don't we already see this functionality within FBI for homebrew titles?


----------



## xfighter11 (Aug 10, 2018)

So on the other people who didn't update to 11.8 can still use FreeShop?


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 10, 2018)

xfighter11 said:


> So on the other people who didn't update to 11.8 can still use FreeShop?


System version doesn't really matter here


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm calling it now, Wii U will get 5.6 by the end of the year.....


----------



## console (Aug 10, 2018)

I saw freeShop before and I never used it. I stay with flashcart like Gateway 3DS and Sky3DS Plus without internet (offline) to play games. Thanks god I keep my flashcarts for offline without internet to play my games. I only play .3DS and CIA games for my both Sky3DS plus and Gateway emunand to play CIA games offline. I not interest online to download game and always play games offline forever.

If what internet going broke down then I don't have to worry about online. If what Nintendo is going to end support on Nintendo 3DS/3DS XL/2DS/New 3DS/2DS XL to cause eShop to stop working means we can't get our digital games back. I keep my flashcarts and few real game physical cartridges for offline play. That is why I against digital download if buy game then later internet broke means I can't get my digital game back cause me get very upset easily.

I heard Nintendo is going to cut support off Wii Shop for Nintendo Wii system on year 2019 on Jan will stop working. I still own my two Wii to use physical disc games to play on it. I never trust digital download anymore and reason why digital make me a lot of worry about future to lost my digital games if I bought them! I can see why digital is trash means we can't get our game back if internet or servers are no longer working or drop support by companies. I'm glad not buy digital games and I always buy real games on physical copies of disc or cartridges are more worth than digital games on internet.

I do same way on my PlayStation 4 for my real games on disc, not for digital download. I don't like digital version anymore. If what Sony end support PS store in the future means we can't get our digital games back. Think about it. Digital games are lousy and not important to me anymore! If my account on Nintendo or Sony is hacked so I don't have digital games library on my account then don't worry about it. Real games on disc or cartridges are very important to me. Hackers will never get my real games that is why. See what I explain you? I told you.  I'm in peace and safe with real games in real life is much better than digital online. Too bad to hackers and too bad to companies for lost sales due to digital games. They need to back off digital version and go to back old school like cartridge and disc back in NES and PlayStation old time for many years. I never, never trust digital anymore because there is always risk to lost our digital games. That is why digital are trash and junk!


RIP freeShop


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 10, 2018)

Welp, time to turn to plan B: sketchy sites and adf.ly links

Does freeShop work on <=11.7? If so, does it mean you can still download everything?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Nvm the tweets weren’t loading


----------



## Kubas_inko (Aug 10, 2018)

But why at the EOL...


----------



## Searinox (Aug 10, 2018)

[F]

Only ever used it once. Was nice but I always felt uneasy. I found it laughable how Nintendo built their system to allow this in the first place. I'd say all is not ENTIRELY dead: if the system STILL doesn't irrefutably link tickets to consoles - even though the console ID is in the ticket - it may still be possible to dump legit tickets from consoles that purchased said titles and use them on other systems, not too different from how seeds and headers are publicly shared. I'd be amused if this happens.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 10, 2018)

Nintendo is now just on a *rampage *terminating every service and site that offers warez and free games in any way.

Nintendo, you need to f*** off now or else we have nothing left.
Imagine when the Shopping Channel closes, they release update 4.4 fixing all exploits permanently while also putting over a filter that blocks you from accessing anything from the internet.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 10, 2018)

I imagine that cart dumps and *.cia uploads will become common again.


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 10, 2018)

god this plus nintendos video take downs and the attacks on emuparadise just makes me want Nintendo to finally die off they consistently try to hurt everyone around them for a few extra pennys its pretty nasty

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Nintendo is now just on a *rampage *terminating every service and site that offers warez and free games in any way.
> 
> Nintendo, you need to f*** off now or else we have nothing left.
> Imagine when the Shopping Channel closes, they release update 4.4 fixing all exploits permanently while also putting over a filter that blocks you from accessing anything from the internet.


i thought we had already established nintendo was a scummy group of thieves


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 10, 2018)

Searinox said:


> [F]
> 
> Only ever used it once. Was nice but I always felt uneasy. I found it laughable how Nintendo built their system to allow this in the first place. I'd say all is not ENTIRELY dead: if the system STILL doesn't irrefutably link tickets to consoles - even though the console ID is in the ticket - it may still be possible to dump legit tickets from consoles that purchased said titles and use them on other systems, not too different from how seeds and headers are publicly shared. I'd be amused if this happens.


Same! Totally!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TherealDarknes said:


> god this plus nintendos video take downs and the attacks on emuparadise just makes me want Nintendo to finally die off they consistently try to hurt everyone around them for a few extra pennys its pretty nasty
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Umm, why are they thieves for trying to curb piracy on their consoles? Trying to stop game thievery? I don’t understand your logic...


----------



## r1vver (Aug 10, 2018)

Concept when you rely on some services (official shops, keys sites, fw sites, etc) somewhere in teh internets was flawed anyway.


----------



## Bellebite2000 (Aug 10, 2018)

TherealDarknes said:


> god this plus nintendos video take downs and the attacks on emuparadise just makes me want Nintendo to finally die off they consistently try to hurt everyone around them for a few extra pennys its pretty nasty
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Right, THEY are the thieves, not you... They are protecting their IPs, which is what any company should do. Or are you so entitled that you believe you should have a Ferrari for free also?  Too many kiddies having it too good and living in a different reality...


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 10, 2018)

Bellebite2000 said:


> Right, THEY are the thieves, not you... They are protecting their IPs, which is what any company should do. Or are you so entitled that you believe you should have a Ferrari for free also?  Too many kiddies having it too good and living in a different reality...


no more like because they literally steal from youtubers they have also been caught red handed using a piracy site to obtain games for the virtual console so they have NO right to complain when others are using the same services they use 

If they hate those sites that much and expect people to use there own self made backups i am completely in the right to expect them to follow what they are preaching


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 10, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Do consider, 11.6 was released in January and they went complete radio silence from there. Nintendo's previous updates hinted heavily towards EOLing the system. With 11.7 only updating to be in compliance GDPR, it didn't seem like Nintendo really had much plans for the 3DS. 11.8 was not an expected update and then updating the eShop mechanics this late in the game was also not expected.


So, you assumed they didn't have something in the works because it wasn't soon enough to fit "expectations"? They may (or may not) be working on a successor, but that doesn't mean the 3DS is EOL. First party isn't quite done, yet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TherealDarknes said:


> no more like because they literally steal from youtubers they have also been caught red handed using a piracy site to obtain games for the virtual console so they have NO right to complain when others are using the same services they use
> 
> If they hate those sites that much and expect people to use there own self made backups i am completely in the right to expect them to follow what they are preaching


You clearly have no idea what you're rambling on about.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Aug 10, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Nintendo is now just on a *rampage *terminating every service and site that offers warez and free games in any way.
> 
> Nintendo, you need to f*** off now or else we have nothing left.
> Imagine when the Shopping Channel closes, they release update 4.4 fixing all exploits permanently while also putting over a filter that blocks you from accessing anything from the internet.


You should follow your own advice. freeShop should not have existed and they are in their right to stop it.


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 10, 2018)

Memoir said:


> So, you assumed they didn't have something in the works because it wasn't soon enough to fit "expectations"? They may (or may not) be working on a successor, but that doesn't mean the 3DS is EOL. First party isn't quite done, yet.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


don't fanboy for them they where caught red handed using a rom dump from the 90s they are hypocrites and liars


----------



## Searinox (Aug 10, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Nintendo is now just on a *rampage *terminating every service and site that offers warez and free games in any way.
> 
> Nintendo, you need to f*** off now or else we have nothing left.
> Imagine when the Shopping Channel closes, they release update 4.4 fixing all exploits permanently while also putting over a filter that blocks you from accessing anything from the internet.


Jesus fuckshit, they only took down an embarrasing exploit on an EOL console, that is all. And Emuparadise? They dropped ROMs on their own and are no less dead than GBAtemp was after it dropped ROMs. I personally wasn't even in on this super-easy download method because I generally got my ROMs the classic way and had almost everything I needed anyway, and this hasn't affected me at all, all it did was close an embarassingly easy era of 3DS piracy. As for "nothing left", pretty much all major sources of warez - save Emuparadise - remain available. The scene hasn't changed much at all, just a popular, simple, convenient method of piracy for the masses is now plugged, it's not the apocalypse mate.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Aug 10, 2018)

_*meanwhile downloading from the eshop before it fully closes* 

villan3ds_


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Aug 10, 2018)

samcambolt270 said:


> At least we can still do it the old fashioned way.


Please tell, how? CIAngel?? FBI??


----------



## MrJason005 (Aug 10, 2018)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> Please tell, how? CIAngel?? FBI??


You find your CIA online on some website (can't tell you, you have to find it out yourself), download it, and then install it with FBI, simple as that.


----------



## shanefromoz (Aug 10, 2018)

My freeshop was working earlier today but now crashes


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 10, 2018)

I think we'll be fine with cia installs, the no online kinda sucks though. But I don't think its honestly that much of an issue since I dont play online on my 3ds much


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 10, 2018)

The 1st party titles like Mario aren't downloadable anymore, but I think Nintendo likes to smash the sue-hammer on them.


----------



## Dathuss (Aug 10, 2018)

ihaveamac said:


> revolutionary in making piracy too easy. It brought some of the worst people out, the lazy pirates. I am happy Nintendo is shutting this down, because it means everyone who wants to pirate has to put in the effort to do so.



Ur right9


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Aug 10, 2018)

MrJason005 said:


> You find your CIA online on some website (can't tell you, you have to find it out yourself), download it, and then install it with FBI, simple as that.


But what about DLC(not all games DLC can be found) and updates??


----------



## Searinox (Aug 10, 2018)

If it's paid DLC then you don't get a valid ticket until you buy it = same as paid titles. Otherwise, it's free like everything else.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 10, 2018)

I tested for blocked titles earlier this evening with villian3ds and it sure seems that they didn't lock down many titles. 
The rumor that they blocked all 1st party content isn't even close to being true (yet).


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Aug 10, 2018)

Searinox said:


> If it's paid DLC then you don't get a valid ticket until you buy it = same as paid titles. Otherwise, it's free like everything else.


No but how do you even download free DLC for a game? Like for an unpopular game


----------



## zacchi4k (Aug 10, 2018)

Welp, this really looks like the end of piracy on the 3DS... oh wait, it's not, there are other websites for that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zoogie said:


> I tested for blocked titles earlier this evening with villian3ds and it sure seems that they didn't lock down many titles.
> The rumor that they blocked all 1st party content isn't even close to being true (yet).


Yeah that's what I find really strange too, most thing I tested for with Villain are still able to download, why didn't they just do it all in one go?


----------



## Zumoly (Aug 10, 2018)

It always feels strange to me that "Freeshop" existed at all!?
How on earth did Nintendo let this last this long?


----------



## trigao (Aug 10, 2018)

We shouldnt be so worried about online either
Its a matter of time to nintendo turn off the 3ds servers
I mean, the 3ds will not have any new pkm game, mario kart or any "important" game to play online

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> No but how do you even download free DLC for a game? Like for an unpopular game


Well, if no one buy it
Will not be in freeshop either
The games only appear there IF have de title key


----------



## pasc (Aug 10, 2018)

Actually it was a surprise they didn't act earlier..

Maybe that will help devs to create some quality content for the the 3DS ?

I mean come on.

GBA: ~3000 Games
NDS: ~6000 Games
3DS: ~1000 Games..
 (Tell me whats wrong with those numbers...)


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 10, 2018)

pasc said:


> GBA: ~3000 Games
> NDS: ~6000 Games
> 3DS: ~1000 Games..
> (Tell me whats wrong with those numbers...)


Before large card sizes and updates were a thing (forcing developers to at least try to release a not flagrantly buggy game): more languages than storable on an affordably-priced ROM? 2 or more different editions! Major bug to recall and fix ASAP, or minor bug fixed between production runs? New edition!

SSB4 is the only 3DS game famous for having multiple updated rereleases, and even then it was nowhere as ridiculous as the permutations of the individual languages of Pokemon D/P (at least 6 Japanese roms for each + at least 6 non-JP languages = at least 24 variants of "the same game"); and since most people install both game and update, they may not even really be interested in how many physical versions of the same title exist...


----------



## PewnyPL (Aug 10, 2018)

Weirdly enough WarioWare Gold can still be downloaded. Is it not a first party game?


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 10, 2018)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> But what about DLC(not all games DLC can be found) and updates??


I've just tried to download some updates (not DLC) for both first and third party "invalid titlekey" games, all were downloaded from the eShop just fine.
Either I've got very lucky and I've only tested games that don't have titlekey verification enabled yet or only actual paid content, aka games & paid DLC, is going to be checked by the CDN.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm wondering if each individual game needs some kind of manual update applied to its store entry by the devs/owning company. Which would mean that the majority of the shop would remain vulnerable forever.


----------



## sblast3 (Aug 10, 2018)

ihaveamac said:


> No, it won't happen... the cdn requires a legitimate ticket that you would get after purchasing a game in the eShop. The ticket is signed by Nintendo and unique to your NNID and console. This is a server-side change, and therefore system version won't change anything.


Doesn't this mean FreeShop can still be used for our legitimate purchases? Also, can we still extract our keys and use them on the PC for FunKeyCIA?


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 10, 2018)

sblast3 said:


> Doesn't this mean FreeShop can still be used for our legitimate purchases? Also, can we still extract our keys and use them on the PC for FunKeyCIA?


No, unless all of the following conditions are satisfied:
1- you already have a signed ticket installed for that title
2- you use freeshop's Spotpass background download feature
3- you are on 11.8+

In that case yes, Freeshop behaves as simply an alternate GUI for the eShop/NIM


You can certainly backup your enctitlekeys, but FunkeyCIA won't work, since it doesn't send a ticket


----------



## nolimits59 (Aug 10, 2018)

i'm wondering what will happen to legit Cias that should be redownloable, they don't have that ticket so...


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 10, 2018)

nolimits59 said:


> i'm wondering what will happen to legit Cias that should be redownloable, they don't have that ticket so...


Legit implies that they have a signed ticket, so if said ticket is actually what's installed on your console, they will be redownloadable on-(11.8)-console


----------



## nolimits59 (Aug 10, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Legit implies that they have a signed ticket, so if said ticket is actually what's installed on your console, they will be redownloadable on-(11.8)-console


Ho, i though it was another ticket (a new one created when you buy the game) that was used for that new server sided check. Then yeah.


----------



## trigao (Aug 10, 2018)

plus, come on guys... it not the end of the world, gosh, we just back to the good ol'days where you have to dig the internet
i mean, wii, ds, ps3, x360, psp was like that and a single shit was not given

we just become spoiled by the convenience that freeshop bring to us


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Aug 10, 2018)

trigao said:


> We shouldnt be so worried about online either
> Its a matter of time to nintendo turn off the 3ds servers
> I mean, the 3ds will not have any new pkm game, mario kart or any "important" game to play online
> 
> ...


No but how do you even download free DLC for a game?


----------



## trigao (Aug 10, 2018)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> No but how do you even download free DLC for a game?


man, like any other game, wait someone buy, dump, and you can download the .cia e install via fbi, i think you came too late to the scene
before freeshop we had many option to download every kind stuff for 3ds

how do you download DLC for wii, x360 and ps3 back then?


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Aug 10, 2018)

trigao said:


> man, like any other game, wait someone buy, dump, and you can download the .cia e install via fbi, i think you came to late to the scene
> before freeshop we had many option to download every kind stuff for 3ds
> 
> how do you download DLC for wii, x360 and ps3 back then?


So there are DLC cias?


----------



## trigao (Aug 10, 2018)

ROMANREIGNS599 said:


> So there are DLC cias?


yes....  even game updates you can get .cia and install manually


----------



## MegaGenesis (Aug 10, 2018)

Sad, i came too late to this scene, took me too long to made my mind and CFW my 3DS, so i only enjoyed FS for a few days, still got many of what i wanted. Now i'm stockpilling what i can in CIA files (even updates and DLCs) offline for the future, you'll never know, specially those update files when Nint decides to shutdown eShop.
But i can't say i'm not used to this, used to this all the time with NDS games for my R4. 

On the topic of "lazy pirates" i have to agree. IMO what is killing (i.e Nint doing what they can to stop us) the homebrew/hack/emulation scene is the fact all this became super mainstream by the past few years. Can't do anything without some youtuber making a video tutorial about it and showing to the masses. No surprise Nint would took notice. There's a reason why so many full rom sets on forums are still up and easy to download after so many years.

I think we should go underground again.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 10, 2018)

Makes me glad that I was able to get WarioWare Gold before these shenanigans started. Even so, the stupidity of doing this this late is excessive. After all, what does it cost Nintendo to host these files, anyway? So they save, what, ten dollars or so on their bandwidth bill a month? It's also not like said downloads were wasting space on *their* systems; any expansions in content available were going to require added storage for them anyway.

I just fail to see what this accomplishes. If a game is popular enough, there will be a way to get it. Or there will just be a replacement made that breaks their encryption and is able to download it from their network anyway.

I would not be surprised in the least, if the developers of Freeshop aren't already working on a way that defeats this kind of security model. Watch it be something especially dumb, too.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks that I already download all I wanted before that, hehe


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 10, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> I just fail to see what this accomplishes. If a game is popular enough, there will be a way to get it. Or there will just be a replacement made that breaks their encryption and is able to download it from their network anyway.


Bandwidth aside, I can see a few other reasons for them to do it:

The 3DS is still a huge moneymaker for Nintendo, even this close to EOL. But having a method this easy to pirate games could scare both investors and, most of all, developers away. Sure, there's still a lot of security flaws and hacking it has never been this easy, but as many others have said in this thread Freeshop simply shouldn't have existed - pirating games by downloading them from Nintendo's own CDN was a huge embarrassment for the company. They might not be able to patch bootrom bugs but by pushing this update they've proven that they can still do something about piracy on the console.
Going on from the point above, they've effectively killed the easiest way to pirate games on the 3DS. This might not seem much to the more technically inclined persons but your average joe is going to feel it, badly. Before all you had to do is to scan a QR code and push a button, now there's a lot more steps to do which again, it might not be difficult for you, but I really can't count how many people still don't know how to use torrents in 2018 and worst of all, they don't want to learn because "it's too difficult". Ease of use is one hell of a strong point and it shouldn't be underestimated. Stubborn pirates will still be there, sure, but with this move they've cut access to easy piracy to a lot more people than you'd imagine.
Lastly, they've already tried to take down Freeshop and failed spectacularly. Now they've cut the problem right at its root cause. If people start to use shared tickets they can blacklist them, if there's a server exploit it won't take much now for it to be patched as the infrastructure is there. In other words, there will be a group of people who'll try to bring Freeshop back (even if other members said it's impossible), but I don't expect them to succeed.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Aug 10, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> If people start to use shared tickets they can blacklist them, if there's a server exploit it won't take much now for it to be patched as the infrastructure is there. In other words, there will be a group of people who'll try to bring Freeshop back (even if other members said it's impossible), but I don't expect them to succeed.



Switch is still doing this. If anyone bothers to update 3DS homebrew (doubtful) it would work well enough, until Nintendo further ups their game.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 10, 2018)

TherealDarknes said:


> don't fanboy for them they where caught red handed using a rom dump from the 90s they are hypocrites and liars


So? They have every right to do so and most people don’t give a damn, the game plays fine - why fix something that doesn’t need fixing?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



codezer0 said:


> Makes me glad that I was able to get WarioWare Gold before these shenanigans started. Even so, the stupidity of doing this this late is excessive. After all, what does it cost Nintendo to host these files, anyway? So they save, what, ten dollars or so on their bandwidth bill a month? It's also not like said downloads were wasting space on *their* systems; any expansions in content available were going to require added storage for them anyway.
> 
> I just fail to see what this accomplishes. If a game is popular enough, there will be a way to get it. Or there will just be a replacement made that breaks their encryption and is able to download it from their network anyway.
> 
> I would not be surprised in the least, if the developers of Freeshop aren't already working on a way that defeats this kind of security model. Watch it be something especially dumb, too.


To stop the moron / lazy pirates, that’ll probably cut away 10-15% of piracy.

Edit: ninja’d by @RattletraPM


----------



## TankedThomas (Aug 10, 2018)

It was inevitable after the recent changes, but still a shame. As I've said previously I used it to download out-of-region updates  because Nintendo gives zero fucks about making sure all UK/Europe games and AU/NZ games play nice with updates even though the games are technically the same region (some, such as the Yo-kai Watch games, have different region coding though, just to fuck with us). Hopefully people upload the updates elsewhere.

I'm surprised it took Nintendo this long to figure out how to patch it up though, but it's a shame that I won't have easy access to things like updates again. If you want to pirate games, well, there are plenty of ways to still easily do that. Random game updates for games people don't care much about, however, are not as common (especially if you're one of those people in the UK or Europe who imported Yo-kai Watch or YW2 - have fun trying to find the ANZ updates online without freeShop).

The other disappointment is that even though it was technically pirating, freeShop helped preserve some of the games that were technically still online but not readily available in most, if not all, regional eShops, and gave people access to games they otherwise couldn't get on their 3DS (for example, I'm still annoyed that we never got Ikachan over here (though I seem to remember it coming out but it certainly isn't available in European territories any more) - I know it's free on PC but I wanted to buy it on 3DS and yet it's not possible).



TherealDarknes said:


> don't fanboy for them they where caught red handed using a rom dump from the 90s they are hypocrites and liars


They're definitely hypocrites and liars (then again, so are their competitors), but they're technically allowed to do this. It's just shitty in some respects, primarily the one you mentioned, where those games were archived by others and Nintendo pirated their own games because they apparently no longer had access to the original copies (which makes zero sense to me whatsoever, but we know they pirated at least a few of their own games and sold those pirated copies, so... there's a reason for it out there somewhere).


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 10, 2018)

I have been receiving mixed and confusing answers on this question - can I use my personally dumped CIAs online? Key word: personally dumped, coming from one of MY cartridges.


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 10, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I have been receiving mixed and confusing answers on this question - can I use my personally dumped CIAs online? Key word: personally dumped, coming from one of MY cartridges.


Right now Ninty seems to check for valid titlekeys only when downloading from the CDN (via the NIM service), so yes, you're fine.

Sources: astronautlevel / various users on reddit



Rahkeesh said:


> Switch is still doing this. If anyone bothers to update 3DS homebrew (doubtful) it would work well enough, until Nintendo further ups their game.


I don't have a Switch (yet!) so I didn't know that's what's being used there. So yeah, it might indeed work, but with CIA installs via FBI and stuff I too doubt someone will make a proper app like that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 10, 2018)

It never ceases to amaze me how entitled the pirates feel in these situations.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 10, 2018)

and scene uploaders everywhere rejoiced and fired up their linkbux chain creators


----------



## Borjitasstoi (Aug 10, 2018)

and this is how 3ds making story related with people involved in scene and how everything its not forever but dont worry this is signal nintendo take seriously his trademark and its tyred for "stability" memes"
good bye sir freeshop since your first day like other platfforms eshop piracy system its revolutionary and part of 3ds scene story same case with psp scene people are involved


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 10, 2018)

pasc said:


> Actually it was a surprise they didn't act earlier..
> 
> Maybe that will help devs to create some quality content for the the 3DS ?
> 
> ...


The 3DS library isn't inflated with licensed games and shovelware.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Aug 10, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> The 3DS library isn't inflated with licensed games and shovelware.


well, thats not to say there isnt a ton of shovelware on the 3ds. I mean, operation COBRA, ice station z and so so many more _are_ on there.


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 10, 2018)

this is why you download all content while you can. Hard drives are cheap. so no excuse ither then bandwidth caps and, laziness and noobs


----------



## trigao (Aug 10, 2018)

mine still in 11.7, just open the freeshop and im downloading wariowere gold right now


----------



## VincentBeasley (Aug 10, 2018)

So I guess I need to download updates in .CIA now...


----------



## Xabring (Aug 10, 2018)

Well, that means they are serious in continuing support for the 3DS.
unlike wii u.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 10, 2018)

wolven9 said:


> So I guess I need to download updates in .CIA now...


That's if the game is popular enough for someone to care enough to dump update files for the game. If a game isn't very popular or if it's a import japanese game you like you have to hope that someone dumps the game, keeps up to date with said game to dump the most up to date updates for it, and possibly dlc if the game has any.


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 11, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> So? They have every right to do so and most people don’t give a damn, the game plays fine - why fix something that doesn’t need fixing?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


its very simple if you cant practice what you are preaching how can you expect anyone else to also according to them they where not legally allowed to do that i know thats not actually how the law works but they wanted to lie about the law sooooo


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 11, 2018)

So does this new anti-piracy detect cart emulation like what Sky3DS does?


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 11, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> So does this new anti-piracy detect cart emulation like what Sky3DS does?


Nothing related to physical games has changed since... well more than 11.0


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 11, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> The 3DS library isn't inflated with licensed games and as much shovelware.


Fixed

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TherealDarknes said:


> its very simple if you cant practice what you are preaching how can you expect anyone else to also according to them they where not legally allowed to do that i know thats not actually how the law works but they wanted to lie about the law sooooo


It’s not the law. The company decides whether or not they want to condone piracy. The law is that if they don’t, they have every right to go after you. You can break your own rules.


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 11, 2018)

even with the existence of freeshop, my 3ds has been accumulating dust for years. I guess this handheld is too kiddy for me.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 11, 2018)

From 3dbrew irc:
<Galaxy|> 3DS Status: https://www.dropbox.com/s/76dissdqjoh3ryf/n3ds-cdn-status.txt.txt?dl=0
<Galaxy|> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5edxt6i8lzj6vs/3ds-cdn-status.txt.txt?dl=0

tl;dr only 3% of the eshop titles are restricted right now.
Hilarious that some people are running around saying freeshop is dead lol
(including the official discord server)


----------



## MrJey (Aug 11, 2018)

oh god I hate AdFly.


----------



## retrofan_k (Aug 11, 2018)

Always found it faster and more reliable to download cia's/upd/dlc manually and install them directly with FBI.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 11, 2018)

MrJey said:


> oh god I hate AdFly.


Minecraft modder?

I was joking - I’ve never seen an adf.ly link in this scene (though I haven’t dug too deep).


----------



## GeeKnow16 (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't get it. Is freeshop really dead or just for 11.8 because I have been downloading games from freeshop yesterday all seems to work fine.


----------



## pasc (Aug 11, 2018)

RedBlueGreen said:


> The 3DS library isn't inflated with licensed games and shovelware.


Yes right, instead it lacks pretty much everything and adds a gazillion pokemon games and spinoffs to make up the lack of 3rd and 2nd party devs.

*yay*


----------



## DaFixer (Aug 11, 2018)

That is shitty, then it was a good idea of me that I fill my 128GB sd card some time ago.


----------



## Razor83 (Aug 11, 2018)

Can someone explain how the 3DS is now able to check for a legitimate license before allowing a download, and yet the Switch doesn't? (Only checks for a console specific file which is occasionally blocked/banned)


----------



## VirgileVILE (Aug 11, 2018)

So, if I understand correctly, you are in mourning because the app to steal games no longer works? I do not have anything against the hack of the console to be able to use customs themes, to modify games, or to use homebrews. On the other hand, stealing games, I want to answer in French:_ Bien fait pour ta gueule._


----------



## c4388354 (Aug 11, 2018)

Using the info in the links Zoogie posted above, these are some the games that are returning the '403 forbidden' error,.
It seems to be mainly any big/main Nintendo IP like Zelda, Mario, Metroid, Donkey Kong etc
(was just curious what games Nintendo decided to test this change on first, surprisingly Pokemon isn't on the list)


```
Mario Kart 7
The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time 3D
Super Mario 3D Land
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Mario & Luigi RPG 4: Dream Adventure
Mario Tennis Open
Fire Emblem: Kakusei
Luigi's Mansion 2
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Animal Crossing - New Leaf
Tomodachi Life
Fire Emblem - Awakening
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Donkey Kong Returns 3D
Mario & Luigi - Dream Team
Zelda no Densetsu Majora no Kamen
Mario Party: Island Tour
The Legend of Zelda - A Link Between Worlds
Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS
Kirby Triple Deluxe
The Legend Of Zelda: Majoras Mask 3D
Mario & Luigi: Paper Jam Bros.
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
The Legend of Zelda: Tri Force Heroes
Fire Emblem Fates - Birthright / Conquest
Kirby - Planet Robobot
Mario Sports Superstars
Rhythm Heaven Megamix
Animal Crossing - New Leaf Welcome Amiibo 
Mario Party - Star Rush
Super Mario Maker for Nintendo 3DS
Fire Emblem Echoes
Disney Art Academy - Special Trial Version (?)
Fire Emblem Echoes - Shadows of Valentia 
Mario and Luigi - Superstar Saga + Bowser's Minions
Metroid - Samus Returns
Sushi Striker - The Way of Sushido
Kirby Battle Royale
Style Savvy - Styling Star / New Style Boutique 3
Mario Party - The Top 100
Captain Toad - Treasure Tracker
Dillon’s Dead-Heat Breakers
```


----------



## Rahkeesh (Aug 11, 2018)

GeeKnow16 said:


> I don't get it. Is freeshop really dead or just for 11.8 because I have been downloading games from freeshop yesterday all seems to work fine.



People just want the thing to die apparently, including those that used it extensively.

If you were using a website for the keys, you just need to replace the URL with the corresponding IP address.

Also don't try to use the sleep mode download feature on 11.8, it will use the NIM service that 11.8 updated and fail without a proper key, plus it will identify your console to Nintendo potentially setting up a ban later.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 11, 2018)

that's it i'm selling my soul to sony screw nintendo.


----------



## MrJason005 (Aug 11, 2018)

c4388354 said:


> Using the info in the links Zoogie posted above, these are some the games that are returning the '403 forbidden' error,.
> It seems to be mainly any big/main Nintendo IP like Zelda, Mario, Metroid, Donkey Kong etc
> (was just curious what games Nintendo decided to test this change on first, surprisingly Pokemon isn't on the list)
> 
> ...


tbh that's mostly the only games people care about, i don't think _that_ many people cared about the obscure japanese games (they were certainly a minority)
it is odd that pokemon hasn't been put on the blacklist though


----------



## m_babble (Aug 11, 2018)

The end of a glorious era. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## matthi321 (Aug 11, 2018)

luckily i have already downloade all 3ds games i want


----------



## cvskid (Aug 11, 2018)

zoogie said:


> From 3dbrew irc:
> <Galaxy|> 3DS Status: https://www.dropbox.com/s/76dissdqjoh3ryf/n3ds-cdn-status.txt.txt?dl=0
> <Galaxy|> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5edxt6i8lzj6vs/3ds-cdn-status.txt.txt?dl=0
> 
> ...


I'm thinking people are saying it's dead to get others in the habit of finding games, updates, and dlc the old way before it actually does die out.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Aug 11, 2018)

c4388354 said:


> Using the info in the links Zoogie posted above, these are some the games that are returning the '403 forbidden' error,.
> It seems to be mainly any big/main Nintendo IP like Zelda, Mario, Metroid, Donkey Kong etc
> (was just curious what games Nintendo decided to test this change on first, surprisingly Pokemon isn't on the list)
> 
> ...


Went ahead and added a link to this list in the original post.


----------



## ShinyThanatos (Aug 11, 2018)

Well dang it I guess Nintendo had to wisen up eventually its been fun while it lasted though.


----------



## MrJason005 (Aug 11, 2018)

-snip-


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 11, 2018)

DJPlace said:


> that's it i'm selling my soul to sony screw nintendo.


Why? What’s the problem with a company preventing piracy? Im sure Sony takes anti-piracy measures.


----------



## MrJey (Aug 11, 2018)

DJPlace said:


> that's it i'm selling my soul to sony screw nintendo.





SirNapkin1334 said:


> Why? What’s the problem with a company preventing piracy? Im sure Sony takes anti-piracy measures.



Why not have both systems, I love my PSP and 3DS equaly on CFW. The Vita I love less just because most of the games are ports.


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 11, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Fixed
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


you haven't read nintendos lies about piracy have you? god they are being fanboyed so hard right now


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 11, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Fixed
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


you haven't read nintendos lies about piracy have you? god they are being fanboyed so hard right now


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 11, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Why? What’s the problem with a company preventing piracy? Im sure Sony takes anti-piracy measures.


Funny, because packages direct from $ony + titlekey exchange is currently the gold standard on PSP, Vita, and PS3


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 11, 2018)

TherealDarknes said:


> you haven't read nintendos lies about piracy have you? god they are being fanboyed so hard right now


Which “lies” then?


----------



## Billy Acuña (Aug 11, 2018)

Might Sony make this to those PSN downloaders too?
Gland to see Nintendo is finally learning some security stuff.

Enviado desde mi LG-X240 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dies-Irae (Aug 12, 2018)

Joke's on nintendo, I have already downloaded all the most notorious games of the system.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Aug 12, 2018)

Anywhere to get them sexy qr codes?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 12, 2018)

so FreeShop is dead no matter what version i'm on??

I'm hoping Sony doesn't follow suit with NPS on the Vita


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 12, 2018)

I had to.


----------



## wurstpistole (Aug 12, 2018)

Can anyone hint me to the direct ip to the title keys site? I have the one for WiiU, but can't seem to find the one for 3ds.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 12, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> Can anyone hint me to the direct ip to the title keys site? I have the one for WiiU, but can't seem to find the one for 3ds.


Replace the console name in the URL with the other console.


----------



## wurstpistole (Aug 12, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Replace the console name in the URL with the other console.


Ah, so that does the trick? From pc at least - but how do I enter this url into Freeshop on 3ds? (I know it doesn't work for first party titles anymore)


----------



## TherealDarknes (Aug 12, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Which “lies” then?


the whole thing i cant remember exactly what they said but i think they were rambling about emulators not being legal and a whole bunch of other shit


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 12, 2018)

TherealDarknes said:


> the whole thing i cant remember exactly what they said but i think they were rambling about emulators not being legal and a whole bunch of other shit


Ah, that. No, that’s not what they said. They said that using emulators in a way to pirate games was against their rules, but they haven’t gone after anybody yet, mainly because that’s nearly impossible to measure.


----------



## Captain Library (Aug 12, 2018)

The FreeShop was the most ridiculous homebrew I've ever seen on a console. My friend* asked me the other day if it was like plundering CDN via the backdoor. I said nah, it's walking in through the front door because Nintendo had left the key in. And they've only just got around to changing the locks.

There are enough other means to obtain titles for 3DS for those who want to, but I can still hardly believe just how much this system was broken apart by the hacking community. Thanks for the memories, FreeShop!

* I don't really have friends.


----------



## Pippin666 (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh yeah, booyah ! 

Pip'


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 13, 2018)

go away nintentroll @Pippin666


----------



## koyuki38 (Aug 13, 2018)

Never used that freeshop thing, but i definitely used FBI and the QR code feature. Is it broken too ?


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 13, 2018)

may I ask this why are you even here pip if your anti hack/piracy this is really not a place for you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

....sorry if I'm pissed I just hate all the recent stuff that happened in the past 2 weeks but we still have ways of dumping our own/rented games so in fact piracy will never die too bad pip


----------



## Pippin666 (Aug 13, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> may I ask this why are you even here pip if your anti hack/piracy this is really not a place for you
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ....sorry if I'm pissed I just hate all the recent stuff that happened in the past 2 weeks but we still have ways of dumping our own/rented games so in fact piracy will never die too bad pip


Thank god, if piracy was to disappear, how would I laugh at banned kids ? 

Pip'


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2018)

Hm... This is interesting.
Hopefully freeshop for Wii U comes soon. It would be great for those who want to play some random games


----------



## Latyana (Aug 13, 2018)

so its not there? omg. so even on 11.7 we cant use it. thats messed up


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2018)

koyuki38 said:


> FBI and the QR code feature. Is it broken too ?



Go wild while you can. I wouldn't update FBI soon, though.

-----


tomhanks69 said:


> Anywhere to get them sexy qr codes?



Make them, search 3dsoso/google, or titledb&pray.


----------



## Latyana (Aug 13, 2018)

here is a question a food for thought as it were. if the 3ds (yes this includes all the other types as well) if its at end of life then why the heck should it matter to nintendo that we use the key to unlock the door to download a game? now it especially gets me on it too since i recently seen an ugly new system themed of animal crossing as well. nintendo needs to go ahead and let it go and grow up.


----------



## Excalibur007 (Aug 13, 2018)

Pippin666 said:


> Thank god, if piracy was to disappear, how would I laugh at banned kids ?
> 
> Pip'



Do you remember when discussion of piracy was forbidden and would get you a warning and then banned from the forums?  When did that change?  I missed that announcement.

I'm with you on the piracy topic (of currently supported systems anyway).  I love homebrew and emulators, but absolutely hate piracy.  I'd like to know a realistic figure of how much of the 3DS market has been affected by piracy... like, have some developers cancelled games because of it, etc.?  (I know we can't really come up with an accurate picture of this, with all the factors at play and dishonest use of numbers by all sides).  The excuse of "I can't afford to pay for the games" doesn't entitle people to steal them.  However, we're not going to change the culture around here.  It seems completely taken over with piracy.  It really kinda surprised me, especially with the Switch.  I didn't expect to see this site so openly support piracy of Nintendo's flagship system.  It has been frustrating and I've never been very vocal anyway.  I mostly just read articles and threads on the site (obviously, by my post count), but sometimes I really want to speak up and say something.  Again, we aren't going to change the mind of anyone who just doesn't care and thinks they're entitled to everything.

I got into the 3DS pretty late (mid 2015), and started collecting every game I was interested in.  Eventually, I started collecting every game I thought I might someday find interesting.  lol.  Today I have probably 80 to 90% of the 3DS library (complete physical releases) and even more DS games.

I've been making an effort to support continuing development for the 3DS by buying EVERY game that's been physically released for the past year, which has been pretty easy since they've been so few.  I am conflicted though... I am encouraged when I see Nintendo make attempts to protect their system because it says they still desire to support it at least a little longer, but it still makes me nervous because I do want to see it fully open when support for it is completely dropped.  I think every system should be fully exploitable around the time they're no longer commercially on the market for the purpose of preserving its library.  I hate eshop only releases and would really hate to see games purchased digitally be lost when Nintendo no longer supports them on their servers.  When I buy a game, I want to be able to play it 10, 15, or 20 years from now.  For this reason, I'm glad to see ways to backup those games.  Personally, I've used freeshop to install the games I've purchased physically over the past year or so, because it saves me from having to go grab the cartridge when game updates get released.  Pretty lazy of me.  All in all, when freeshop is no more, no big deal -- I'll just have to get the games out of their cases for those updates.

It's been much harder to keep up with the Switch releases, but I've still managed to buy 113 physical releases so far.

All that said, I place a clear distinction between currently supported systems and those no longer commercially supported.  Once games are only available second hand or through ebay, I couldn't care less how people acquire the game or ROM.  Download away.  If the money is only going to a second hand seller and not to anyone involved in producing the game, I see no "moral" problem with it (legal problem, of course, but not moral problem).

I know pretty much NO ONE is still reading this, so I'll stop here.   lol


----------



## koyuki38 (Aug 13, 2018)

How many 3ds game did you buy ?
80/90% is just insane


----------



## Bellebite2000 (Aug 13, 2018)

Latyana said:


> so its not there? omg. so even on 11.7 we cant use it. thats messed up



Yeah, can't get stuff for free this way, and there are still tons of other ways... This is REALLY messed up indeed... (sigh)


----------



## Excalibur007 (Aug 13, 2018)

koyuki38 said:


> How many 3ds game did you buy ?
> 80/90% is just insane



I don't have an accurate number.  Most of my collection is in storage and I did not inventory it before packing it up.  I didn't want to repeat that mistake though, so I've inventoried my Switch games (currently 113) and Xbox 360 games (currently 383).

I used to keep all my 3DS cartridges in those 24-game cases and put the cases on my display shelf.  I eventually quit buying the cart holders and started leaving the games in their original cases.  But I moved about a year and 1/2 ago and put it all in storage except for those cart holder cases.

My buying sprees for pre-owned were usually during Gamestop's "buy 2 get 1 free" sales (with the additional 10% membership discount), but I have bought a lot of singles with just the membership discount.  Since last year, I've bought all new games from Best Buy with the 20% Gamers Club discount.  That's where almost all my Switch games were purchased, with the exception of Gamestop exclusives like Gear Club (and a handful of ones not found at Best Buy), and the online purchases from Limited Run Games and Super Rare Games.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2018)

Installing via getting a CIA still works sooooo
Nintendo get your shit together if you want to remove all 3ds piracy
Edit: for me most of the games I bought I found DS ROMs for to use with twloader, so I guess I'm good.


----------



## MrEpicGamer (Aug 13, 2018)

It looks like it is back to cias, though haven't Nintendo shut down some of those _iso sites too?_


----------



## Pippin666 (Aug 13, 2018)

Excalibur007 said:


> Do you remember when discussion of piracy was forbidden and would get you a warning and then banned from the forums?  *When did that change?*  I missed that announcement.
> 
> I'm with you on the piracy topic (of currently supported systems anyway).  I love homebrew and emulators, but absolutely hate piracy.  I'd like to know a realistic figure of how much of the 3DS market has been affected by piracy... like, have some developers cancelled games because of it, etc.?  (I know we can't really come up with an accurate picture of this, with all the factors at play and dishonest use of numbers by all sides).  The excuse of "I can't afford to pay for the games" doesn't entitle people to steal them.  However, we're not going to change the culture around here.  It seems completely taken over with piracy.  It really kinda surprised me, especially with the Switch.  I didn't expect to see this site so openly support piracy of Nintendo's flagship system.  It has been frustrating and I've never been very vocal anyway.  I mostly just read articles and threads on the site (obviously, by my post count), but sometimes I really want to speak up and say something.  Again, we aren't going to change the mind of anyone who just doesn't care and thinks they're entitled to everything.
> 
> ...


It changed because piracy brings traffic to the $ite.

Pip'


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

MrEpicGamer said:


> It looks like it is back to cias, though haven't Nintendo shut down some of those _iso sites too?_


That iso site works fine for me


----------



## Rahkeesh (Aug 14, 2018)

Latyana said:


> here is a question a food for thought as it were. if the 3ds (yes this includes all the other types as well) if its at end of life then why the heck should it matter to nintendo that we use the key to unlock the door to download a game?



I guess you're just ranting but this is actually a good question. I had a thought on it that I haven't seen discussed much anyway.

Its possible that the select 3DS titles are just a "beta" right now of the new aauth system, primarily made for Switch. Keep in mind they have been pretty slow and incompetent at online stuff compared to their competitors. They may not feel confident rolling out this new system to a super massive audience, and don't want to be held accountable by 3rd parties if their customer's digital purchases go up in smoke. So they pick a subset of popular first-party titles only, on their old outgoing system, as a testbed. Testing not only that pirates are locked out, but more importantly that existing and new legitimate purchases and downloads all work properly. Once their testing period is ended and they feel all the kinks are worked out, they will probably throw the switch for ALL 3DS purchases. If that goes well, then the final step is releasing a Switch update that implements the same system over there, which was their main goal all along.

If true, this means we may see just the same list of select 3DS titles restricted for a good while as they collect data, resolve any customer complaints, and tweak their backend. Which would mean that Freeshop's full demise isn't so immanent, but still inevitable.


----------



## Latyana (Aug 14, 2018)

Rahkeesh said:


> I guess you're just ranting but this is actually a good question. I had a thought on it that I haven't seen discussed much anyway.
> 
> Its possible that the select 3DS titles are just a "beta" right now of the new aauth system, primarily made for Switch. Keep in mind they have been pretty slow and incompetent at online stuff compared to their competitors. They may not feel confident rolling out this new system to a super massive audience, and don't want to be held accountable by 3rd parties if their customer's digital purchases go up in smoke. So they pick a subset of popular first-party titles only, on their old outgoing system, as a testbed. Testing not only that pirates are locked out, but more importantly that existing and new legitimate purchases and downloads all work properly. Once their testing period is ended and they feel all the kinks are worked out, they will probably throw the switch for ALL 3DS purchases. If that goes well, then the final step is releasing a Switch update that implements the same system over there, which was their main goal all along.
> 
> If true, this means we may see just the same list of select 3DS titles restricted for a good while as they collect data, resolve any customer complaints, and tweak their backend. Which would mean that Freeshop's full demise isn't so immanent, but still inevitable.


yes ranting but also it was stuff that has been in my head for awhiles. makes me wonder if nintendo even think sometimes. ya i think you are right about that a testbed. ya. if thats true its a downright horror show


----------



## MrEpicGamer (Aug 14, 2018)

the BEGINNING of the end??? THIS IS IT! It is almost over!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WintendoZone said:


> That iso site works fine for me


Well, let's just say it depends on which one(s) you are talking about...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

Rahkeesh said:


> I guess you're just ranting but this is actually a good question. I had a thought on it that I haven't seen discussed much anyway.
> 
> Its possible that the select 3DS titles are just a "beta" right now of the new aauth system, primarily made for Switch. Keep in mind they have been pretty slow and incompetent at online stuff compared to their competitors. They may not feel confident rolling out this new system to a super massive audience, and don't want to be held accountable by 3rd parties if their customer's digital purchases go up in smoke. So they pick a subset of popular first-party titles only, on their old outgoing system, as a testbed. Testing not only that pirates are locked out, but more importantly that existing and new legitimate purchases and downloads all work properly. Once their testing period is ended and they feel all the kinks are worked out, they will probably throw the switch for ALL 3DS purchases. If that goes well, then the final step is releasing a Switch update that implements the same system over there, which was their main goal all along.
> 
> If true, this means we may see just the same list of select 3DS titles restricted for a good while as they collect data, resolve any customer complaints, and tweak their backend. Which would mean that Freeshop's full demise isn't so immanent, but still inevitable.


so basically what I can gather from this is that the only reason Nintendo did this was to test befobe implementing this on switch


----------



## NFates (Aug 14, 2018)

WintendoZone said:


> so basically what I can gather from this is that the only reason Nintendo did this was to test befobe implementing this on switch


It's just a theory but yeah that's a good theory


----------



## MarzDaindigo (Aug 14, 2018)

Just download cias, i still had to anyway cuz games like Boku No Hero and EX Troopers werent up there. Glad i completed my epic collection of games lol

Tendo is just extra mad about the switch so they want to fuck up the 3ds scene lmao


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2018)

Indigo Marz said:


> Just download cias, i still had to anyway cuz games like Boku No Hero and EX Troopers werent up there. Glad i completed my epic collection of games lol
> 
> Tendo is just extra mad about the switch so they want to fuck up the 3ds scene lmao


Agreed. Those asshats at nintendo can't stop us though


----------



## Latyana (Aug 14, 2018)

WintendoZone said:


> Agreed. Those asshats at nintendo can't stop us though


there is a song that has those words in it. perfectly fitting for this post. lol.


----------



## Excalibur007 (Aug 15, 2018)

WintendoZone said:


> Agreed. Those asshats at nintendo can't stop us though



Funny.  Those "asshats" are the ones who give you the hardware and games to play in the first place.  Getting angry with them for wanting you to pay them for their work seems a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Uziumi (Aug 16, 2018)

The only issue I see is, how would I look up or find obscure titles without this now?
I mainly used it to find games I either never knew or heard of.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2018)

Uziumi said:


> The only issue I see is, how would I look up or find obscure titles without this now?
> I mainly used it to find games I either never knew or heard of.



Gamefaqs+Google.

Every few days, pick a letter from the alphabet, go to Gamefaqs, scroll until you say, "WTF is this?", Google it, go to 3dsoso/another domain(?), cry or DL. repeat.

Or, make a youtube account chronicling all obscure titles you have and ask others to send ideas your way. 

Finally, make a thread on the 'temp asking people about obscure titles they played.

Bases covered.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 16, 2018)

Just an FYI:
If you deleted a title you installed from the freeshop, you can still install it from the og eShop, you know. That way, even if you don't want the game you can still dump it for others
I already tried it out and redownloaded Pokemon gold

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Excalibur007 said:


> Funny.  Those "asshats" are the ones who give you the hardware and games to play in the first place.  Getting angry with them for wanting you to pay them for their work seems a bit ridiculous.


I get what you mean


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 16, 2018)

WintendoZone said:


> Just an FYI:
> If you deleted a title you installed from the freeshop, you can still install it from the og eShop, you know. That way, even if you don't want the game you can still dump it for others
> I already tried it out and redownloaded Pokemon gold


That's because a ticket gets generated when you install, it also happens with CIA installs. The generated ticket, however, is invalid so you won't be able to redownload the games anymore from the eShop once they get restricted.

In other words, if you want to dump the game from the CDN/eShop for others you better act quick.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 17, 2018)

see what you've done guys if you didn't hack the switch so fast none of this would have happened


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> see what you've done guys if you didn't hack the switch so fast none of this would have happened


I can agree with this
EDIT: I started backing up all of the games the eShop allowed me to redownload so that if I ever lose access to those games again I can use the other 3DS have laying around and install the games again.


----------



## ameisenmann (Aug 18, 2018)

They banned 3DS Roms from all ISO sites I knew  Seems like they are getting serious with that. Maybe I will have to switch to torrent+VPN


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

I backed up all my titles, yes!


----------



## AManOfThings123456789 (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok but I'm on 11.7 why's it still blocking me
Crashes freeShop and 3DS and FBI gets the forbidden error
EDIT: (don't want to double post)
So if I update to 11.8 and use freeShop it will work but I might get banned?


----------



## Aletron9000 (Aug 19, 2018)

AManOfThings123456789 said:


> Ok but I'm on 11.7 why's it still blocking me
> Crashes freeShop and 3DS and FBI gets the forbidden error
> EDIT: (don't want to double post)
> So if I update to 11.8 and use freeShop it will work but I might get banned?



The change was server-side. Staying on 11.7 is not going to fix the issue. You can not download some first party games from freeshop or fbi on any firmware. Thers is really only a ban risk if you use freeshop's sleep mode feature on 11.8.


----------



## AManOfThings123456789 (Aug 19, 2018)

Aletron9000 said:


> The change was server-side. Staying on 11.7 is not going to fix the issue. You can not download some first party games from freeshop or fbi on any firmware. Thers is really only a ban risk if you use freeshop's sleep mode feature on 11.8.


Sorry, meant to say "use freeShop in sleep mode it will work"


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Aug 22, 2018)

As of a few hours ago, Over 2800 titles are returning 403 forbidden, thanks to @DMSalesman for the list of TIDs, but as you'd imagine this is pretty much everything on the eShop that you pay for, so if it wasn't before, it's definitely over now. 

List: https://pastebin.com/68T0brhj


----------



## zoogie (Aug 22, 2018)

CheatFreak47 said:


> As of a few hours ago, Over 2800 titles are returning 403 forbidden, thanks to @DMSalesman for the list of TIDs, but as you'd imagine this is pretty much everything on the eShop that you pay for, so if it wasn't before, it's definitely over now.
> 
> List: https://pastebin.com/68T0brhj


Still looks like most dsiware are still up. But 3ds mode games are mostly all blocked now. Even some free ones.

They've even protected operation cobra, pretty much proof the fat lady is already singing the chorus.


----------



## ihaveahax (Aug 22, 2018)

zoogie said:


> Still looks like most dsiware are still up. But 3ds mode games are mostly all blocked now. Even some free ones.
> 
> They've even protected operation cobra, pretty much proof the fat lady is already singing the chorus.


Updates and DLC are also unprotected... for now


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 22, 2018)

ihaveamac said:


> Updates and DLC are also unprotected... for now


FYI only two DLCs are not able to be downloaded from CDN, title IDs 0004008c001bc500 and 0004008c00199200, but they do not seem to be related to title restriction (they do not return error 403 yet some of the content files have been unavailable for a while now).


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2018)

Holy crap! This is getting interesting. Grab the popcorn.


----------



## gamecaptor (Aug 23, 2018)

Just tested a bunch of random third party titles and getting ARM11 crashes. Last time I checked a little over a week ago they were ok. Farewell Freeshop....

Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence


----------



## Pokem (Aug 23, 2018)

RIP.
I only used FreeShop a couple times. It was convenient. Very convenient. But it didn't have undubbed games 
So I stuck with cia.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Why? What’s the problem with a company preventing piracy? Im sure Sony takes anti-piracy measures.



nintendo does a shitty job at it that's why i'm boycotting it.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 23, 2018)

DJPlace said:


> nintendo does a shitty job at it that's why i'm boycotting it.


Yeah but it’s not so shitty anymore...


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 23, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Yeah but it’s not so shitty anymore...


The might have patched the most embarassing of their flaws but to be honest it's far, FAR from perfect, at least for the 3DS.
For example it's quite bad that you can still play pirated games online without any repercussions. Literally no other actively supported console does that and you'd be sure that a lot less people would've even thought about hacking their system if that was the case.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Aug 23, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> The might have patched the most embarassing of their flaws but to be honest it's far, FAR from perfect, at least for the 3DS.
> For example it's quite bad that you can still play pirated games online without any repercussions. Literally no other actively supported console does that and you'd be sure that a lot less people would've even thought about hacking their system if that was the case.



Too late. You jinx'd it. Next thing you know, stability update doesn't stop there.


----------



## zoogie (Aug 24, 2018)

Just did a 10 title spot check of dsiware.

Looks like everything's locked down now.
(pre-post edit: appears updates and DLC still work)


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 24, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> Too late. You jinx'd it. Next thing you know, stability update doesn't stop there.


If Nintendo actually starts to ban users with pirate games from going online I'm going to print this comment and eat it.


Spoiler



No color, b/w only. I don't want to die of ink intoxication


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Aug 24, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> If Nintendo actually starts to ban users with pirate games from going online I'm going to print this comment and eat it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



If you're looking for *0004008C001BC500*, a certain iso site might have it.


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 24, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> If you're looking for *0004008C001BC500*, a certain iso site might have it.


what game is that?


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Aug 24, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> what game is that?


The one that's about stories of hunting monsters. I don't know too much about this game because animal cruelty and poaching goes against my PETA beliefs. /s Jk lol! 
Slay those beasts for fun and sport for all I care. At least they're not real.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2018)

I can't seem to download 3ds content with wii u usb helper.  is that the result of the same thing?


----------



## NFates (Aug 24, 2018)

godreborn said:


> I can't seem to download 3ds content with wii u usb helper.  is that the result of the same thing?


The result will be the same because it too downloads from the CDN. Get your games somewhere else.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 24, 2018)

hmm...alright.  I filtered out the 3ds stuff.


----------



## RattletraPM (Aug 24, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> If you're looking for *0004008C001BC500*, a certain iso site might have it.


I'm not exactly looking for it (I don't even play MH Stories!), in fact I mainly posted the Title IDs here in case someone wanted to do some archiving. The site only had a title key and not a CIA but it still made me find out something I didn't know:

These titles can't be downloaded because not all DLC for said games were released which explains why the CDN does not have some content files. So, yeah - it's confirmed that these titles are_ not_ restricted, the CDN downloaders just complain because they're incomplete.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Aug 24, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> I'm not exactly looking for it (I don't even play MH Stories!), in fact I mainly posted the Title IDs here in case someone wanted to do some archiving. The site only had a title key and not a CIA but it still made me find out something I didn't know:
> 
> These titles can't be downloaded because not all DLC for said games were released which explains why the CDN does not have some content files. So, yeah - it's confirmed that these titles are_ not_ restricted, the CDN downloaders just complain because they're incomplete.



Oh, the one I saw was hacked with contents from a different region. Early special sneak peek for USA MH:S fans.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2018)

Damn. I guess that's it then for the freeShop. RIP


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 25, 2018)

Wellllllllllll it's been quite the run. :o


----------



## godreborn (Aug 25, 2018)

I usually forgot about freeshop and ciangel, both of which are on my system.  I mostly got games directly from that iso site.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2018)

I managed to find a cia of sm3dl very easily actually
Edit:
I also dumped all the games I possibly could before this period. Hallelujah!


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 25, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> If Nintendo actually starts to ban users with pirate games from going online I'm going to print this comment and eat it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Make sure to take a video! I recommend blending it up with fruit.


----------



## whateverg1012 (Aug 26, 2018)

Been looking but can't find the answer anywhere, how is the CDN for 3DS completely blocked off but we can still download Switch titles?


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Aug 26, 2018)

whateverg1012 said:


> Been looking but can't find the answer anywhere, how is the CDN for 3DS completely blocked off but we can still download Switch titles?



Gonna borrow a quote from someone who explained this to me at the freeShop community thread. It won't be long before the Switch bites the dust and joins the 3DS in getting blocked from the CDN server.



Rahkeesh said:


> Right now Switch is only checking that you have a valid console certificate, which has to be taken from a real Switch console. These are being shared and used for CDN downloads as you described. There isn't a check that your game has a valid game-specific ticket corresponding to a specific console when requesting a download, which the 3DS now has. I'm kind of expecting they will implement such a thing with the next firmware update though, and that the 3DS may have been more of a testbed.
> 
> I can't see them doing anything to Wii U other than shutting the servers down completely. Literally nothing new comes out for that console and the ongoing e-sales have to be pitiful.


----------



## whateverg1012 (Aug 26, 2018)

TurdPooCharger said:


> Gonna borrow a quote from someone who explained this to me at the freeShop community thread. It won't be long before the Switch bites the dust and joins the 3DS in getting blocked from the CDN server.



Thanks been looking for a proper answer, makes a lot of sense. Gotta enjoy the switch CDN while it lasts then.


----------



## Yunniethememe (Sep 5, 2018)

you can still download games trough fbi though

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But freeshop still works on my 2ds lol


----------



## RattletraPM (Sep 5, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Make sure to take a video!


Of course, but do you seriously think Nintendo is going to do something about it? 



SirNapkin1334 said:


> I recommend blending it up with fruit.


Nah, I'll take some straight vodka or rhum. So I can drink to forget right after doing the bloody thing.


----------



## SaberLilly (Sep 7, 2018)

Well, it was fun while it lasted but on the side of Nintendo I am glad they finally put a stop to stuff like this. Although personally it feels like they should have had this stuff from the get go rather than after piracy got rampant.


----------



## Dewon2301 (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh so it's closed... i opened freeshop yesterday and it was only showing a pic of a grave with "2014-2018" on it... i guess it had to happend one day. But it was cool, and it was also the main reason for me to cfw my 3ds. I'm sure that another thing like freeshop is going to be made one of those days. (Thanks for reading cuz i think i wrote a bit much)


----------



## Zaphod77 (Sep 17, 2018)

Wow. someone at  Nintendo got a brain finally.

Freeshop dead forever. can no longer even download without an authorized ticket.

And bans for those who were during the period before they blocked downloads on current FW.

That said they seriously dropped the ball with their cfw break.

Thankfully, because they didn't do what they SHOULD have done, a super mass banwave of everyone who updated and was caught didn't happen.

I would be VERY wary of any further firmware updates going forward.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tyty221766 said:


> Oh so it's closed... i opened freeshop yesterday and it was only showing a pic of a grave with "2014-2018" on it... i guess it had to happend one day. But it was cool, and it was also the main reason for me to cfw my 3ds. I'm sure that another thing like freeshop is going to be made one of those days. (Thanks for reading cuz i think i wrote a bit much)


No, there wont.

You can no longer download titles from Nintendo CDN without sending a valid ticket to them first.  This COMPLETELY CLOSES that method of piracy.

Any future replacement would work like Homebr3w, by auto downloading and installing ready made CIAs.  Which means someone has tp have an illegal archive up. which can be DMCAed by Nintendo.

They have *won* the battle with FreeShop.


----------



## Dewon2301 (Sep 18, 2018)

Rip in pepperonni freeshop
We all loved you


----------



## rafaeloz (Sep 20, 2018)

My nd3ds has no NNDI atached and I never opened the real e-shop. Should I turn off  the internet to play my already downloaded games from freeshop? even the ones with no multiplayer features? 
My 3ds is on b9s with last updates.
The cias I'll be downloading from internet should have a extra care too? 

what You guys advice ?

*sorry the crap english


----------



## WildDog (Sep 20, 2018)

The horror!!! Now pirates have to search the internet for .cia, DAMM YOU NINTENDO!!! how do you dare to deny them to their right to be pirates and lazy!!!


----------



## TekkamanChronos (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm curious about something....
Who is in charge of the this project. 
Because I was wondering.. Is it possible to change the way it function lets say some crazy person ..downloaded the entire 3ds library
and is willing to host it all somewhere. Is it possible to rewrite the freeshop/ or to make something like it that downloads the cias from that archive and install it instead of going through Nins server?


----------



## SaberLilly (Sep 22, 2018)

TekkamanChronos said:


> I'm curious about something....
> Who is in charge of the this project.
> Because I was wondering.. Is it possible to change the way it function lets say some crazy person ..downloaded the entire 3ds library
> and is willing to host it all somewhere. Is it possible to rewrite the freeshop/ or to make something like it that downloads the cias from that archive and install it instead of going through Nins server?



Only thing is that would be no different than a ROM site that Nintendo can easily DMCA and have taken down, even if the address wasn't publicly shared they can always get it just by downloading and dissecting the program's code.


----------



## TekkamanChronos (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm not worried about the DMCA, in fact it's not even a problem.


----------



## ThatOneCookie (Oct 23, 2018)

decided to check freeshop no games just a grave i will miss freeshop


----------



## Bellebite2000 (Oct 23, 2018)

ThatOneCookie said:


> decided to check freeshop no games just a grave i will miss freeshop



AMEN


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Oct 23, 2018)

Aww, PISS.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 23, 2018)

@GhostLatte did you really watermark a meme???


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Oct 23, 2018)

Because of mentioning this, I got permabanned from the Nintendo Homebrew Discord.
No warnings, these moderators are just too strand for their userbase.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 23, 2018)

SaberLilly said:


> Only thing is that would be no different than a ROM site that Nintendo can easily DMCA and have taken down, even if the address wasn't publicly shared they can always get it just by downloading and dissecting the program's code.


That would require effort. Something that, if you've been following game freak the past twenty years, you know they won't bother to do.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 23, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Because of mentioning this, I got permabanned from the Nintendo Homebrew Discord.
> No warnings, these moderators are just too strand for their userbase.



I kinda get it, beyond the nature of the feeshop, the creator of the app is now in prison for being a pedophile (this is true).  Freeshop as a whole is understandably taboo, and the less people associate with it, the better.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Oct 24, 2018)

ThatOneCookie said:


> decided to check freeshop no games just a grave i will miss freeshop



I guess its finally time for me to delete freeshop now. Rip


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> I kinda get it, beyond the nature of the feeshop, the creator of the app is now in prison for being a pedophile (this is true).  Freeshop as a whole is understandably taboo, and the less people associate with it, the better.


Whoah, I didn't know that.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 24, 2018)

ThatOneCookie said:


> decided to check freeshop no games just a grave i will miss freeshop


Wow. It literally is a grave. I didn't realize that.


----------



## ShinyThanatos (Oct 24, 2018)

Rip saver of money.


----------



## WildDog (Oct 25, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Because of mentioning this, I got permabanned from the Nintendo Homebrew Discord.
> No warnings, these moderators are just too strand for their userbase.


Maybe, because people who like to make homebrew and support homebrew want to separate them from Pirates????

Homebrewers been fighting to get it clear, that they are not pirates (most of them).  Something like the freeshop is just a stain to homebrew scene and a good excuse for nintendo and other mfg to reinforce the hardware against tamper.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Oct 25, 2018)

WildDog said:


> Maybe, because people who like to make homebrew and support homebrew want to separate them from Pirates????
> 
> Homebrewers been fighting to get it clear, that they are not pirates (most of them).  Something like the freeshop is just a stain to homebrew scene and a good excuse for nintendo and other mfg to reinforce the hardware against tamper.


"You are a Pirate!"


----------



## blackwing407 (Dec 17, 2018)

I seem to still have access to the servers I was once using, freeshop may be "discontinued" but its still usable for whatever (pirating) needs


----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Dec 17, 2018)

blackwing407 said:


> I seem to still have access to the servers I was once using, freeshop may be "discontinued" but its still usable for whatever (pirating) needs


Yea try downloading Pokemon games and what not. Unless you plan to install shovelware it's useless.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Dec 18, 2018)

blackwing407 said:


> I seem to still have access to the servers I was once using, freeshop may be "discontinued" but its still usable for whatever (pirating) needs


You don't have access to any "server". freeShop relies on a downloaded cache of title metadata and titlekeys. No games are able to be downloaded with freeShop anymore because Nintendo plugged the hole that allowed it.

Even if it looks like it works, it doesn't.


----------



## Tac 21 (Jan 22, 2020)

you know... they never ended up banning they just locked everyone out

fun while it lasted that's for sure


----------



## wurstpistole (Jan 22, 2020)

I genuinely wonder how it is that some people just come and revive threads that have both been dead and irrelevant for over one year with information that is to no extent useful at all


----------



## MushGuy (Jan 22, 2020)

Tac 21 said:


> you know... they never ended up banning they just locked everyone out
> 
> fun while it lasted that's for sure


Was reviving this thread necessary?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2020)

Why can't a dead thread stay dead?


----------



## skullskullskull (Jan 22, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> I genuinely wonder how it is that some people just come and revive threads that have both been dead and irrelevant for over one year with information that is to no extent useful at all



My guess is they're following links in the "Similar Threads" widget  (which would mean this sort of necromancy is the system working as intended).


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 22, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> I genuinely wonder how it is that some people just come and revive threads that have both been dead and irrelevant for over one year with information that is to no extent useful at all





MushGuy said:


> Was reviving this thread necessary?





CrisFTW said:


> Why can't a dead thread stay dead?


In what way does it bother you? Leave the guy alone.


----------

